# Mi ha tradito - vado a parlare alla moglie di lui che sa o non sa?



## nembo (2 Gennaio 2010)

mi ha tradito, l'ho scoperta un paio di mesi fa penso in fase iniziale della sua nuova passione, eravamo coppia felice serena con due figli piccoli meravigliosi. in due mesi è crollato tutto e lei (42 anni) pero' risoluta non ha dato segni di rimorso o desiderio recupero, ha continuato a vederlo a parlargli a fare programmi di vita. ho capito che fa anche calcoli di carattere economico. io le ho detto che mi separerò e a giorni avvierò le pratiche legali. lei per noi non fa assolutamente nulla, sembra in trance. brava mamma ma spesso lascia bambini con babysitter. ora mi chiedo, vado a parlare alla moglie di lui, che ha tre figli anche lei piccoli (!), per capire che sta succedendo e accelerare questo processo penoso?


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> mi ha tradito, l'ho scoperta un paio di mesi fa penso in fase iniziale della sua nuova passione, eravamo coppia felice serena con due figli piccoli meravigliosi. in due mesi è crollato tutto e lei (42 anni) pero' risoluta non ha dato segni di rimorso o desiderio recupero, ha continuato a vederlo a parlargli a fare programmi di vita. ho capito che fa anche calcoli di carattere economico. io le ho detto che mi separerò e a giorni avvierò le pratiche legali. lei per noi non fa assolutamente nulla, sembra in trance. brava mamma ma spesso lascia bambini con babysitter. *ora mi chiedo, vado a parlare alla moglie di lui*, che ha tre figli anche lei piccoli (!), per capire che sta succedendo e accelerare questo processo penoso?


no.
concentra le tue energie per fare autocritica e capire in che cosa hai sbagliato tu e in che cosa lei. Anche se il tradimento è una vigliaccata non equivale al fatto che tua moglie abbia tutte le colpe per la fine della vostra storia. Cerca di fare chiarezza in modo onesto.
ari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> no.
> concentra le tue energie per fare autocritica e capire in che cosa hai sbagliato tu e in che cosa lei. Anche se il tradimento è una vigliaccata non equivale al fatto che tua moglie abbia tutte le colpe per la fine della vostra storia. Cerca di fare chiarezza in modo onesto.
> ari


 Non capisco cosa c'entri se ci sono corresponsabilità nella non perfezione del rapporto...
Capirai...trovatemi un rapporto perfetto e vi solleverò il mondo...
Mi sembra abbastanza inutile (nonché crudele) dire a una persona distrutta, disperata e confusa di fare autocritica...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> mi ha tradito, l'ho scoperta un paio di mesi fa penso in fase iniziale della sua nuova passione, eravamo coppia felice serena con due figli piccoli meravigliosi. in due mesi è crollato tutto e lei (42 anni) pero' risoluta non ha dato segni di rimorso o desiderio recupero, ha continuato a vederlo a parlargli a fare programmi di vita. ho capito che fa anche calcoli di carattere economico. io le ho detto che mi separerò e a giorni avvierò le pratiche legali. lei per noi non fa assolutamente nulla, sembra in trance. brava mamma ma spesso lascia bambini con babysitter. ora mi chiedo, vado a parlare alla moglie di lui, che ha tre figli anche lei piccoli (!), per capire che sta succedendo e accelerare questo processo penoso?


 Cerchiamo di chiarire la situazione.
L'hai scoperto da due mesi. Ma da quanto tempo sai che dura la storia?
Con chi? Lui lo conosci personalmente?
Tu cosa vorresti? Ci tieni a lei e alla tua famiglia?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> mi ha tradito, l'ho scoperta un paio di mesi fa penso in fase iniziale della sua nuova passione, eravamo coppia felice serena con due figli piccoli meravigliosi. in due mesi è crollato tutto e lei (42 anni) pero' risoluta non ha dato segni di rimorso o desiderio recupero, ha continuato a vederlo a parlargli a fare programmi di vita. ho capito che fa anche calcoli di carattere economico. io le ho detto che mi separerò e a giorni avvierò le pratiche legali. lei per noi non fa assolutamente nulla, sembra in trance. brava mamma ma spesso lascia bambini con babysitter. ora mi chiedo, vado a parlare alla moglie di lui, che ha tre figli anche lei piccoli (!), per capire che sta succedendo e accelerare questo processo penoso?


Forse SI, è il caso. Magari in due riuscite a farli rinsavire (specie lui, le donne sono piu' toste in questi casi, piu' determinate a rifarsi una vita). Si, direi che il caso che le parli. Senza insulti, con pacatezza, cercate di salvare le vostre famiglie.


----------



## nembo (2 Gennaio 2010)

grazie per il messaggio. vedi ari, io ho pensato a lungo a tutte le possibili cause del tradimento, molte le ho capite altre potevamo capirle assieme, lavorando sodo e cercando di superare la mia rabbia e il sentimento di un amore distrutto. il problema è che a lei non interessa lavorarci sopra, nulla ha fatto finora nei nostri confronti tranne qualche banale parola tièpo "cerchiamo di recuperare". di fatto, continua a sfuggire, il solo pensiero che ha è stare con questa persona, parlarci, e macchinare aspetti pratici del dopo separazione assieme ad amiche immature e superficiali, trattandomi quasi come un fidanzatino 25enne, non come il papà di due figli meravigliosi che aveva scelto e si era dedicato a lei per la vita. forse parlando con la moglie di lui capisco di + che sta succedendo.


----------



## nembo (2 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di chiarire la situazione.
> L'hai scoperto da due mesi. Ma da quanto tempo sai che dura la storia?
> Con chi? Lui lo conosci personalmente?
> Tu cosa vorresti? Ci tieni a lei e alla tua famiglia?


dura da questa estate direi, forse agosto, tutto pero' si è scatenato a ott/no quando ho capito, e quando penso sia intervenuta anche l'intesa fisica. certo che conosco lui, pure la moglie, abbiamo fatto cose assieme. io tengo alla mia famiglia (i miei due figli) ma non posso stare con una persona al fianco che in poche settimane caccia via tutto nel macero per qualche bella scopata e "mi ha saputo capire", con due figli a casa e un marito che l'ha amata perdutamente, che era pronto a capire, se perlomeno venivano mandati dei segnali. non li ha mandati e lei stessa fa fatica a dirmi che è successo. solo che lo conosce da tempo, che l'ha saputa capire/ascoltare.


----------



## nembo (2 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> dura da questa estate direi, forse agosto, tutto pero' si è scatenato a ott/no quando ho capito, e quando penso sia intervenuta anche l'intesa fisica. certo che conosco lui, pure la moglie, abbiamo fatto cose assieme. io tengo alla mia famiglia (i miei due figli) ma non posso stare con una persona al fianco che in poche settimane caccia via tutto nel macero per qualche bella scopata e "mi ha saputo capire", con due figli a casa e un marito che l'ha amata perdutamente, che era pronto a capire, se perlomeno venivano mandati dei segnali. non li ha mandati e lei stessa fa fatica a dirmi che è successo. solo che lo conosce da tempo, che l'ha saputa capire/ascoltare.


preciso che tra l'altro nell'ultimo anno e mezzo, dopo che siamo usciti dal tunnel dei figli piccoli, avevamo ripreso la complicità fisica, sempre + forte, addirittura fino a ottobre. poi ...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> no.
> concentra le tue energie per fare autocritica e capire in che cosa hai sbagliato tu e in che cosa lei. Anche se il tradimento è una vigliaccata non equivale al fatto che tua moglie abbia tutte le colpe per la fine della vostra storia. Cerca di fare chiarezza in modo onesto.
> ari


Hai ragione Ari, ma concordo pure con Persa, nel senso che, quando si è feriti è difficilissimo fare autocritica. Vedi lui dice che erano coppia perfetta e felice, ma non sappiamo come la vede lei. Infatti per quanto ne so, capita che uno dei due sia infelice in un rapporto e l'altro sia felice. Quello felice, in genere fa spalluccie e se ne frega dei disagi dell'altro, tende a sottovalutarli o a ridimensionarli. Qua bisogna capire se questa donna ha perso la testa per una storia di sesso, o cosa.
Certo che se paga una baby sitter per potersi trovare col suo amante vuol dire che può permettersi economicamente certe cose. ( al di là dell'aspetto etico o morale su cui non giudico).
Non andare da sua moglie. 
1) Perchè ha il sapore della vigliaccata.
2) Non sai come la pensa lei, e magari già sa come è suo marito, ma fa finta di non vedere per non soffrire.
3) é sempre un'estranea per te.
4) Se fai na cosa del genere ti infogni in certi guai.

Certo che quando le donne perdono la testa...mamma mia! Chi riesce a fermarle o contenerle? Hanno la smania addosso...incredibile!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> dura da questa estate direi, forse agosto, tutto pero' si è scatenato a ott/no quando ho capito, e quando penso sia intervenuta anche l'intesa fisica. certo che conosco lui, pure la moglie, abbiamo fatto cose assieme. io tengo alla mia famiglia (i miei due figli) ma non posso stare con una persona al fianco che in poche settimane caccia via tutto nel macero per qualche bella scopata e "mi ha saputo capire", con due figli a casa e un marito che l'ha amata perdutamente, che era pronto a capire, se perlomeno venivano mandati dei segnali. non li ha mandati e lei stessa fa fatica a dirmi che è successo. solo che lo conosce da tempo, che l'ha saputa capire/ascoltare.


Allora..."calma e gesso".
Tu ora non puoi crederci, ma può capitare di "perdere la testa".
Immagino che siate intorno ai 40. E' l'età che un tempo chiamavano la mezza età, questo perché è l'età in cui si comprende che "i giochi son fatti" ovvero che la vita che si vivrà è questa. E' quella che si è scelto e costruito, ma è angoscioso sentire che altre possibilità non ce ne sono più e che per il resto della vita si dovrà solo essere fedeli e coerenti a scelte fatte con amore e entusiasmo, ma senza la reale consapevolezza (se rifletti vale anche per te ...non pensavi davvero alla quotidianeità e all'impegno, alla fatica e al vedere crescere i figli e accompagnare loro verso le scelte...) di quel che comportavano.
Può accadere di voler trovare qualche via d'uscita. Vi sono uomini che si mettono in testa di cominciare a fare parapendio (sport rischioso ma molto meno dell'adulterio) o donne che cambiano colore di capelli...
Insomma sto cercando di strapparti un sorriso...
Forse se nella tua disperazione riesci a pensare che tua moglie è in una fase di evasione dalla realtà (pericolosa e straziante per te) puoi riuscire a comportarti con la responsabilità che lei ha mandato in vacanza.

So che piace a tutti volrsi sentire "con tutta la vita davanti" perché con questo si intendono possibilità molteplici, ma quando ci sono di mezzo 5 figli le possibilità concrete sono davvero molto complicate e foriere di dolore infinito per tutti.
Si può dire che tutto è possibile.
Si può dire e si può anche fare. Ma i bambini non si "sistemano" così facilmente, come si vuol credere facendo progetti teorici.


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa c'entri se ci sono corresponsabilità nella non perfezione del rapporto...
> Capirai...trovatemi un rapporto perfetto e vi solleverò il mondo...
> Mi sembra abbastanza inutile (nonché crudele) dire a una persona distrutta, disperata e confusa di fare autocritica...


Sono d'accordo sul fatto che la scelta di tradire sia comunque terribile. 
Non ho consigliato _solo_ di fare autocritica, ma di ragionare a tutto tondo, di sondare a 360 gradi i motivi che hanno portato alla rottura del loro rapporto. So che non è facile, che può essere una strada lunga e dolorosa, ma può aiutare. Forse più del fatto di andare dalla moglie di lui...entreresti, da estraneo, in una sfera molto delicata...
Mia opinione ovviamente.

Nembo, in tutto questo vorrei comunque esprimerti il mio dispiacere sincero per quello che ti sta accadendo. Nella vita certe "tegolate" possono arrivare, ed è in questi momenti che bisogna tirare fuori le unghie, inteso come la propria forza interiore. 
Scusami se le mie parole possono essere sembrate forti, ma questo è il mio pensiero su quello che andrebbe fatto. Sentivo che era giusto dirtelo. Anche se "in soldoni" e in poche righe...purtroppo.
Coraggio. Un abbraccio virtuale.
ari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che la scelta di tradire sia comunque terribile.
> Non ho consigliato _solo_ di fare autocritica, ma di ragionare a tutto tondo, di sondare a 360 gradi i motivi che hanno portato alla rottura del loro rapporto. So che non è facile, che può essere una strada lunga e dolorosa, ma può aiutare. Forse più del fatto di andare dalla moglie di lui...entreresti, da estraneo, in una sfera molto delicata...
> Mia opinione ovviamente.
> 
> ...


Io so, per esserci passata, che quando ti arriva una tegola in testa sentirti dire "non credi che saresti stata più prudente a camminare distante dal cornicione?" non viene presa bene e non aiuta nel processo di comprensione e rielaborazione che è molto lungo e, comunque, non diminuisce di un grammo la responsabilità del traditore e, soprattutto, non cambia la sostanza dei fatti.
Non lo so se lui dovrebbe "allearsi" con l'altra moglie tradita. Dipende moltissimo dal tipo di rapporti che intercorrono tra loro e dal reale coinvolgimento dell'amante di sua moglie. Questi progetti di cambiamento di vita potrebbero essere del tutto virtuali.


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Gennaio 2010)

A mio parere queste le due domande da farti prima di decidere come affrontare la situazione:
1) so cosa vuol dire veramente la parola PERDONO (che non è il cerco di dimenticare.... dimentico ma poi tra tot mesi, anni alla I scenata le faccio i rimbrottini su quando si è comportata nel tale e tal modo....) e riuscirò a concederlo a lei e a me stesso mettendoci una pietra tombale sopra?
2) dopo ciò che mi ha fatto (e mai l'avrei creduta capace!) mi fiderò ancora totalmente di questa donna?

Se la risposta ad almeno una delle due domande è NO allora, guarda, studia bene un piano...evitate litigi, scenate, salomoniche divisioni di figli, case, servizi di argenteria a metà e spiegale che non ti fiderai mai più di una persona che effettivamente non conosci così bene come pensavi... che tutto il resto può esserci perchè ci sono i bimbi ma mai più una condivisione di intenti e progetti a due.... evita A MIO PARERE di incollare una bella bambola con una crepa sul viso...la bambola resta bella ma la crepa ti ricorderà sempre che è caduta e si è rotta.... meglio ora (un senso lo avrebbe) che quando tra 5 anni vedrai che ciò che hai tentato col sudore e col sangue di ricostruire non può esser supportato dal collante creato dai tuoi sospetti futuri..... perchè lei ha sbagliato, oh se ha sbagliato, ma anche se tornasse più pura di S. Maria Goretti tu avresti pura anche dell'aria che respira....e saresti tu, in seconda battuta a rovinare tutto.........sempre se ad una delle due domande sopra poste tu abbia risposto di NO....altrimenti se pensi di esser forte e altruista e nobile da poter PERDONARE.....

x P/R: io lo so perchè lui inconsciamente vuole allearsi con l'altra (diversamente successe anche a me, ricordate?)....perchè crede ancora in lei e pensa che se entrambi i traditi fan tornare alla ragione i traditori ogni macchia sarà mondta.... il guaio è che certi tipi di macchie difficilmente non lasciano aloni nell'anima dei traditi.....pochi pochi riescono veramente a perdonare...


----------



## nembo (2 Gennaio 2010)

quindi scusa .. . questa sera dopo otto giorni di silenzio (silenzio chiesto da me, ma non rifiutato con particolare forza - parlo cmq con i bambini ogni sera, e 3 sere su 7 c'era la baby sitter a rispondere al tel) vado da lei in campagna dove ci sono i miei bambini, faccio finta di nulla, siamo d'accordo che io sto con loro per 4 gg e lei torna in città. non vede l'ora, visto che c'e' lui in città e ha 4 gg fi libertà. poi io torno con i bimbi in città, routine di ogni giorno, io lavoro, lei tutto il giorno non ha nulla da fare (non lavora da sempre), parla al tel con questo, si vede magari anche alla sera xche' io non ho forza di uscire, e cosa cambia se lei non da alcun segnale di volere ricostruire qualche cosa? cosa sto ad aspettare mentre tra l'altro lei fa i suoi calcoli economici su quanto potro' darle con la separazione? cosa aspetto? come puo' rispettarmi se sto li vedendo lei che sta sfasciando tutto e quando le ho detto che non avrò mai + fiducia in lei?


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Gennaio 2010)

Perchè ti poni il problema di esser rispettato da lei? mi pare che lei già abbia dato ampia prova di non rispettarti....
Io penso che tudebba chiederti se reggerai alla lunga a rispettare una donna che non ha rispetto di te e manco dei tuoi figli e in fondo in fondo di se stessa....


----------



## nembo (2 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A mio parere queste le due domande da farti prima di decidere come affrontare la situazione:
> 1) so cosa vuol dire veramente la parola PERDONO (che non è il cerco di dimenticare.... dimentico ma poi tra tot mesi, anni alla I scenata le faccio i rimbrottini su quando si è comportata nel tale e tal modo....) e riuscirò a concederlo a lei e a me stesso mettendoci una pietra tombale sopra?
> 2) dopo ciò che mi ha fatto (e mai l'avrei creduta capace!) mi fiderò ancora totalmente di questa donna?
> 
> ...


ho perdonato penso, ma non riuscirò mai + a guardarla in faccia con fiducia, mai +, le cose che ho sentito sono troppo agghiaccianti e manifestano una persona troppo arida e calcolatrice nei miei confronti.

quindi il piano per il dopo. invece l'idea di parlare con la moglie di lui è un po' una vendetta nei confronti di quell'irresponsabile ma anche un accelerare i tempi, che lei sappia o no, tanto mia moglie non cambia idea (nel voler stare con questo) in pochi giorni. e io in mezzo a tutto questo, e devo anche lavorare e dedicarmi ai miei figli


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io so, per esserci passata, che quando ti arriva una tegola in testa sentirti dire "non credi che saresti stata più prudente a camminare distante dal cornicione?" non viene presa bene e non aiuta nel processo di comprensione e rielaborazione che è molto lungo e, comunque, non diminuisce di un grammo la responsabilità del traditore e, soprattutto, non cambia la sostanza dei fatti.
> Non lo so se lui dovrebbe "allearsi" con l'altra moglie tradita. Dipende moltissimo dal tipo di rapporti che intercorrono tra loro e dal reale coinvolgimento dell'amante di sua moglie. Questi progetti di cambiamento di vita potrebbero essere del tutto virtuali.


Persa, grazie per il tuo pensiero. Pensiero che fa riflettere anche me, che parto da un "punto d'osservazione esterno" e che non ho vissuto questo tipo di dolore in prima persona (= tradimento nel corso del matrimonio). 
Dopo quello che ho letto di Nembo nei post successivi, anch'io mi sono fatta l'idea che forse sua moglie ha "perso la testa", in un momento - chissà - d'angoscia per la realtà presente e per il futuro...
Al di là del tuo vissuto personale, che può "aiutare" di più a cogliere l'essenza di certe situazioni, credo che - non solo in questo caso - dal tuo ragionamento emergono un acume e una capacità di introspezione non comuni.
Leggerti per me è sempre una gran cosa. E credo che lo sarà anche per Nembo (che mai ho inteso giudicare ). 

ari




Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora..."calma e gesso".
> Tu ora non puoi crederci, ma può capitare di "perdere la testa".
> Immagino che siate intorno ai 40. E' l'età che un tempo chiamavano la mezza età, questo perché è l'età in cui si comprende che "i giochi son fatti" ovvero che la vita che si vivrà è questa. E' quella che si è scelto e costruito, ma è angoscioso sentire che altre possibilità non ce ne sono più e che per il resto della vita si dovrà solo essere fedeli e coerenti a scelte fatte con amore e entusiasmo, ma senza la reale consapevolezza (se rifletti vale anche per te ...non pensavi davvero alla quotidianeità e all'impegno, alla fatica e al vedere crescere i figli e accompagnare loro verso le scelte...) di quel che comportavano.
> Può accadere di voler trovare qualche via d'uscita. Vi sono uomini che si mettono in testa di cominciare a fare parapendio (sport rischioso ma molto meno dell'adulterio) o donne che cambiano colore di capelli...
> ...


----------



## nembo (2 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io so, per esserci passata, che quando ti arriva una tegola in testa sentirti dire "non credi che saresti stata più prudente a camminare distante dal cornicione?" non viene presa bene e non aiuta nel processo di comprensione e rielaborazione che è molto lungo e, comunque, non diminuisce di un grammo la responsabilità del traditore e, soprattutto, non cambia la sostanza dei fatti.
> Non lo so se lui dovrebbe "allearsi" con l'altra moglie tradita. Dipende moltissimo dal tipo di rapporti che intercorrono tra loro e dal reale coinvolgimento dell'amante di sua moglie. Questi progetti di cambiamento di vita potrebbero essere del tutto virtuali.


lui avrebbe raccontato a lei (mia moglie) che il rapporto con la moglie è quasi da separati in casa. io la conosco lei, abbiamo cenato e passato pomeriggi assieme. anche ai suoi bambini. sembravano coppia battagliera (tra loro) ma vivace, non parvenza di crisi da separati in casa (per lo meno fino ad agosto quando siamo stati assieme parecchie volte). quindi penso che lui stia un po'giocando, da irresponsabile quale è nell'andare a massacrare (con l'aiuto di mia moglie) noi due.


----------



## Mari' (2 Gennaio 2010)

Nembo quanti anni hanno i vostri figli?


----------



## nembo (2 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Persa, grazie per il tuo pensiero. Pensiero che fa riflettere anche me, che parto da un "punto d'osservazione esterno" e che non ho vissuto questo tipo di dolore in prima persona (= tradimento nel corso del matrimonio).
> Dopo quello che ho letto di Nembo nei post successivi, anch'io mi sono fatta l'idea che forse sua moglie ha "perso la testa", in un momento - chissà - d'angoscia per la realtà presente e per il futuro...
> Al di là del tuo vissuto personale, che può "aiutare" di più a cogliere l'essenza di certe situazioni, credo che - non solo in questo caso - dal tuo ragionamento emergono un acume e una capacità di introspezione non comuni.
> Leggerti per me è sempre una gran cosa. E credo che lo sarà anche per Nembo (che mai ho inteso giudicare ).
> ...


grazie a persa e ari, veramente. pero' ancora sono molto combattuto se stasera andare a trovare lei (la moglie di lui - so dove si trova dopo una certa ora). sono totalmente fuori di me, e lei mia moglie so bene, anche a detta di una sua amica con la quale ho parlato, che ha "perso la testa per questo qua". ho chiesto alla sua amica cosa potevo fare per provare a recuperare e questa mi ha detto NON LO SO nembo, non lo so. e lei è ragazza in gamba che pero' ha percepito che la moglie non è in se. ma io non posso aspettare non ce la faccio. sto anche vedendo una terapista, ma sto troppo male.


----------



## nembo (2 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nembo quanti anni hanno i vostri figli?


4 e 6


----------



## Mari' (2 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> 4 e 6


AH! ... ancora in tenera eta'.


----------



## nembo (2 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> grazie a persa e ari, veramente. pero' ancora sono molto combattuto se stasera andare a trovare lei (la moglie di lui - so dove si trova dopo una certa ora). sono totalmente fuori di me, e lei mia moglie so bene, anche a detta di una sua amica con la quale ho parlato, che ha "perso la testa per questo qua". ho chiesto alla sua amica cosa potevo fare per provare a recuperare e questa mi ha detto NON LO SO nembo, non lo so. e lei è ragazza in gamba che pero' ha percepito che la moglie non è in se. ma io non posso aspettare non ce la faccio. sto anche vedendo una terapista, ma sto troppo male.


almeno domattina vedo i miei bambini e sto con loro per 4 gg, prima volta da solo da 7 anni, senza la mamma, ma che dolore, non potete immaginare, una tegola così senza preavviso in 2 mesi ... pazzesco, mi alzavo ogni mattina pensando fosse un brutto sogno, ora invece mi alzo ogni mattina alle 4/5 con ansia e cuore che batte ai 2000.


----------



## Mari' (2 Gennaio 2010)

Nembo, da quel che ho capito, sei tu che vuoi recuperare/salvare il vostro matrimonio giusto? ... mentre a lei non interessa piu', vista la sbandata per il fringuello ...

Credi che sia il caso di recuperarlo questo rapporto? ... tua moglie non ha mostrato nessun pentimento, rammarico, giusto?


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> ho perdonato penso, ma non riuscirò mai + a guardarla in faccia con fiducia, mai +, le cose che ho sentito sono troppo agghiaccianti e manifestano una persona troppo arida e calcolatrice nei miei confronti.
> 
> quindi il piano per il dopo. invece l'idea di parlare con la moglie di lui è un po' una vendetta nei confronti di quell'irresponsabile ma anche un accelerare i tempi, che lei sappia o no, tanto mia moglie non cambia idea (nel voler stare con questo) in pochi giorni. e io in mezzo a tutto questo, e devo anche lavorare e dedicarmi ai miei figli


Nembo, una domanda. Può sembrarti fuori tema, ma forse lo è meno di quanto pensiamo. Come mai tua moglie non lavora? Scelta sua che tu rispetti o tua precisa richiesta, che lei ha accettato riluttante? O scelta condivisa al 100% da tutti e due?
Quanto alla moglie di lui: pensa sempre che di là ci sono tre bambini e che le grane dell'altra coppia sono comunque le _loro_ grane ...
La tua rabbia la posso capire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> almeno domattina vedo i miei bambini e sto con loro per 4 gg, prima volta da solo da 7 anni, senza la mamma, ma che dolore, non potete immaginare, una tegola così senza preavviso in 2 mesi ... pazzesco, mi alzavo ogni mattina pensando fosse un brutto sogno, ora invece mi alzo ogni mattina alle 4/5 con ansia e cuore che batte ai 2000.


 Non ho tempo adesso devo uscire, ma sappi che qui non ti abbandona nessuno.
Péerò non ho capito. Tua moglie era in campagna per le vacanze natalizie? Non siete separati di fatto, no?
Capisco che tu ora ti senta perso (guarda il mio nick e ...capisci che capisco), ma devi cercare di capire.
E' chiaro che in questo periodo tu non ti fidi di lei, ma la fiducia si potrebbe ricostruire.
Certo lei è certamente in una fase in cui sragiona. Ci son persone che sragionano tutta la vita, ma forse la situazione si può recuperare.
Sei andato da un avvocato?


----------



## Mari' (2 Gennaio 2010)

*Nembo*

Intanto ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata a questi link:

http://www.studiolegale-online.net/separazione_divorzio_03.php

http://www.separazione-divorzio.com/giurisprudenza_addebito.php

http://www.separazione-divorzio.com/separazione_giudiziale.php

meglio essere preparati


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2010)

Allora, per prima cosa...vai da un avvocato. Sai com'è una separazione con addebito ti potrebbe risolvere alcuni problemi economici con lei e ffidati in questi casi non è proprio certo che i figli vadano alla moglie anche perchè lei al momento mi pare soggetta ad una infermità mentale, non adatta a far ccrescere dei figli nel rispetto del padre, ma solo al friguello del nuov boyfriend.
Prima di fare qualsiasi cosa vai da un legale e crea una via di fuga giusta per te, devi poterle togliere del tutto la disponibilità economica, perchè lei spera in quella e fa su quella i suoi calcoli, on farrti prendere per il sedere da una che si farà mantenere da te, che educherà male i tuoi figli e che intanto se la spasserà sul fagiano del tizio.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che la scelta di tradire sia comunque terribile.
> Non ho consigliato _solo_ di fare autocritica, ma di ragionare a tutto tondo, di sondare a 360 gradi i motivi che hanno portato alla rottura del loro rapporto. So che non è facile, che può essere una strada lunga e dolorosa, ma può aiutare. Forse più del fatto di andare dalla moglie di lui...entreresti, da estraneo, in una sfera molto delicata...
> Mia opinione ovviamente.
> 
> Nembo, in tutto questo vorrei comunque esprimerti il mio dispiacere sincero per quello che ti sta accadendo. Nella vita certe "tegolate" possono arrivare, ed è in questi momenti che bis



In linea teorica ci stanno tutte le considerazioni del mondo ma QUI c'è un'EMERGENZA.

L'emergenza di non distruggere due famiglie con CINQUE bambini.

Come dice il Conte, le donne che si imbarcano in queste imprese sono pronte a tutto. L'ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle, e l'unica spiegazione che mi do' è TEMPORANEA INSANITA' MENTALE.

Di questo va tenuto conto, e per questo a mio avviso Nembo deve coinvolgere la moglie di lui: devono fermare i due pazzi, specie lei (gli uomini rinsaviscono prima in questi casi).

Nembo pero' non deve al contempo fare l'errore di "uccidere" la moglie nel suo cuore, perché le conseguenze di ciò possono essere incalcolabili (vedi casi di Kid, Alce, etc.). Un uomo per quanto ferito deve ragionare di trovarsi di fronte ad una pazza in temporanea incapacità di intendere e volere.

Primo obiettivo, salvare la famiglia.

Secondo obiettivo, non buttare il bambino (la pace e l'amore che possono ritrovarsi) con l'acqua sporca. E qui ci vuole quel pizzico di nervi saldi e...autocritica.

Quoto infine Persa fino all'ultimo virgola.

Coraggio, Nembo!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2010)

*però rileggendo...*

Non riesco a capire molto questo nembo, ma scrive con lo stesso tono di quell'altro là, come si chiama solitario, quello che voleva trattar male l'amante incinta di un altro..mi pare che il tread sia consiglio.

Però posso dirti una cosa Nembo, ne ho parlato con la moglie sai?
Lei mi ha raccontato che in passato una persona è andata a dirle certe cose di me, si sa, le carampane di paese si sentono benefattrici così.

Lei mi ha detto che seccatissima ha risposto: " Scusi chi è lei? Ci conosciamo?".

Sai Nembo, è una delle regole della nostra etica matrimoniale: 
Nessuno dei due accetta che una persona possa riferire cose del coniuge all'altro coniuge.

Con questo sistema, e scusate se è poco ci siamo levati dalle balle, le due suocere...

Ricordati Nembo, che una vera moglie, protegge sempre suo marito.
Perchè ha sempre enormi interessi per farlo.
Vuoi farti ridere dietro, fai pure.
Non ti vendichi, ma rischi di essere sbugiardato!
Occhio...eh?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> ho perdonato penso, ma non riuscirò mai + a guardarla in faccia con fiducia, mai +, le cose che ho sentito sono troppo agghiaccianti e manifestano una persona troppo arida e calcolatrice nei miei confronti.
> 
> quindi il piano per il dopo. invece l'idea di parlare con la moglie di lui è un po' una vendetta nei confronti di quell'irresponsabile ma anche un accelerare i tempi, che lei sappia o no, tanto mia moglie non cambia idea (nel voler stare con questo) in pochi giorni. e io in mezzo a tutto questo, e devo anche lavorare e dedicarmi ai miei figli




hai sbagliato ad uscire di casa: doveva uscire LEI. E toglile i soldini. Che lavori. Vedi come l'AMMORE si ridimensiona!!! Torna subito a casa ed ESIGI che o lei si comporta in un certo modo oppure se ne vada LEI e senza un soldo! Ti porti da un giudice, per eventuali "mantenimenti" (che le spettano in modo moooolto limitato, specie con un adulterio di mezzo = possibile addebito).


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> hai sbagliato ad uscire di casa: doveva uscire LEI. E toglile i soldini. Che lavori. Vedi come l'AMMORE si ridimensiona!!! Torna subito a casa ed ESIGI che o lei si comporta in un certo modo oppure se ne vada LEI e senza un soldo! Ti porti da un giudice, per eventuali "mantenimenti" (che le spettano in modo moooolto limitato, specie con un adulterio di mezzo = possibile addebito).


Mah..insisto a me sta storia puzza molto di bruciato...sarà che io non frequento molto le donne, ma di madri che si comportano così io non ne ho mai viste. Casomai, ho assistito al bellissimo fenomeno delle quarantenni che hanno sacrificato la giovinezza per crescere dei figli, le madri 20 enni per capirci. Ora con i figli grandi passano alla riscossa, con mio sommo gaudio del resto:mexican::mexican::mexican:

Per me qua è la moglie che aveva ottime ragioni a comportarsi così.

Dai ragazze, quale madre fa così?
L'unica volta in tutta la mia vita che ho visto mia moglie piangere e singhiozzare fu al termine della maternità. Il giorno di dover riprendere il lavoro le sembrava di abbandonare la so tosetta...la quale invece si adattò benissimo al nido. 

Vabbè...le donne sposate che si sacrificano per i figli capitano tutte a me...sono proprio uno sfigato


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Torna subito a casa ed ESIGI che o lei si comporta in un certo modo oppure se ne vada LEI e senza un soldo! Ti porti da un giudice, per eventuali "mantenimenti" (che le spettano in modo moooolto limitato, specie con un adulterio di mezzo = possibile addebito).


Quoto questo bel consiglio, ma in aggiunta vai prima da un legale e scopri come fare per blindarti completamente, tua moglie è una adultera, ricordalo e devi ricordare il ffatto che lei non lo nega ed anzi continua imperterrita, non è molto furba, direi come ho detto prima per il momento malata mentalmente  (che l'augello in mezzo alle gambe crea questo caos in una donna???).
Ricorda, falla andare via di casa se non cambia lei il suo atteggiamento, non darle i figli visto che non hauna casa dove andare e  neppure un soldo, dovrà chiederlo tramite giudice...ed anche se i tempi si possono accorciare un poco fidati che avrà l'umore sotto i piedi ed una donna innervosita è la peggiore vendetta contro un amate.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Gennaio 2010)

*Mah!*

Sinceramente andar dalla moglie di lui la vedo mossa sbagliatissima che rischia di farli sentir ancor più complici e solidali verso chi vuol frapporsi al poter realizzare il loro sogno da amanti (ci manca pure che li facciate sentir povere vittime col mondo contro...)...oltre al rischio di sentirti apostrofare con frasi del tipo: Ma che vuole? Lei non riesce a far tener chiuse le gambe a sua moglie e vien a chiedere a me di ingabbiare l'oseo di mio marito, che essendo masculo si sa che qualche battuta di caccia ogni tanto provi a farla e che colpa ha in fondo se stavolta ha beccato un'oca come sua moglie?

L'unica reale possibilità ion questi casi è tirar fuori gli attributi  e farle terra bruciata intorno:incazzato:: Non lavori fuori? Allora lavora a casa e fa la madre, senza cacciar più una lira per baby sitter, cenette o alberghetti, chiedendole se ha intenzione di continuar a crescere insieme i figli e provando a tener insiemne la famiglia, altro che lasciarle campo libero tenendo tu i figli e lasciando che lei vada a saltimbeccare in giro! 
Non le va e vuol continuar a far la ragazzina che non vuol pensieri ma solo tanto ammmoreeee? allora sacchi fuori dalla porta e lei dietro, senza foraggiarla e mettendo insieme le prove del suo adulterio che pur non facendo configurare più di tanto l'addebito ( a meno che lei non vada in giro in piazza con la mano di lui sulle chiappe e in altri chiari atteggiamenti di intimità, te lo puoi scordare) almeno possono incidere non poco sulle decisioni del giudice riguardo al di lei mantenimento (oltre che per aver l'affidamento nel minimo congiunto il che, in soldoni, gioca al ribasso anche nella quota che dovresti a lei per i figli...)

E' lei che devi affrontare a muso duro, non la moglie dell'altro! (nel mi8nimo...affronterei l'altro e cerchereiu di capire fin dove ha intenzione di assumersi la reale responsabilità di portar avanti la storia sapendo cvhe tu già sai e che un pò di casino potresti farne anche nella sua di famiglia...):nuke:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente andar dalla moglie di lui la vedo mossa sbagliatissima che rischia di farli sentir ancor più complici e solidali verso chi vuol frapporsi al poter realizzare il loro sogno da amanti (ci manca pure che li facciate sentir povere vittime col mondo contro...)...oltre al rischio di sentirti apostrofare con frasi del tipo: Ma che vuole? Lei non riesce a far tener chiuse le gambe a sua moglie e vien a chiedere a me di ingabbiare l'oseo di mio marito, che essendo masculo si sa che qualche battuta di caccia ogni tanto provi a farla e che colpa ha in fondo se stavolta ha beccato un'oca come sua moglie?
> 
> L'unica reale possibilità ion questi casi è tirar fuori gli attributi e farle terra bruciata intorno:incazzato:: Non lavori fuori? Allora lavora a casa e fa la madre, senza cacciar più una lira per baby sitter, cenette o alberghetti, chiedendole se ha intenzione di continuar a crescere insieme i figli e provando a tener insiemne la famiglia, altro che lasciarle campo libero tenendo tu i figli e lasciando che lei vada a saltimbeccare in giro!
> Non le va e vuol continuar a far la ragazzina che non vuol pensieri ma solo tanto ammmoreeee? allora sacchi fuori dalla porta e lei dietro, senza foraggiarla e mettendo insieme le prove del suo adulterio che pur non facendo configurare più di tanto l'addebito ( a meno che lei non vada in giro in piazza con la mano di lui sulle chiappe e in altri chiari atteggiamenti di intimità, te lo puoi scordare) almeno possono incidere non poco sulle decisioni del giudice riguardo al di lei mantenimento (oltre che per aver l'affidamento nel minimo congiunto il che, in soldoni, gioca al ribasso anche nella quota che dovresti a lei per i figli...)
> ...


Ti quoto! Ehi fedi, non ti ho mai sentito così cazzuto! Bene! molto bene!

Ma se lei non lavora chi paga la babysitter?
Non hai ancora capito che è l'ennesima storia inventata? 
No eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti quoto! Ehi fedi, non ti ho mai sentito così cazzuto! Bene! molto bene!
> 
> Ma se lei non lavora chi paga la babysitter?
> Non hai ancora capito che è l'ennesima storia inventata?
> No eh?


 Te ne intendi?

Se lei non lavora, lavora lui e lei gestirà i soldi di casa, mi sembra normale.
Non è normale che li gestisca per tradire ...ma tutto rientra nel tradimento. Perché se lei lavorasse, pagare la baby sitter e il motel sarebbe accettabile?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Te ne intendi?
> 
> Se lei non lavora, lavora lui e lei gestirà i soldi di casa, mi sembra normale.
> Non è normale che li gestisca per tradire ...ma tutto rientra nel tradimento. Perché se lei lavorasse, pagare la baby sitter e il motel sarebbe accettabile?


In casa mia, ognuno fa ciò che vuole col denaro che ha guadagnato con il sudore della propria fronte. E ognuno riconosce l'impegno dell'altro.

Sai quanti uomini lavorano ed è lei a gestire il denaro? 

Se lei lavorasse...ehm...conoscerebbe il valore del denaro...

Persa, tra moderni, il motel si paga metà per ciascuno.
Tanto dovevo...


----------



## giobbe (2 Gennaio 2010)

Benvenuto Nembo.
 È una brutta storia e non credo esistano soluzioni semplici.
 È giusto essere duro con tua moglie ma forse nemmeno questo tuo atteggiamento riuscirà a svegliarla dal suo stordimento.
 Non so se sia giusto avvisare la moglie dell'amante.
 Il desiderio di vendetta non serve a niente e non è detto che avvisando la moglie le cose evolveranno più rapidamente in direzione ad una separazione.
 Io al posto tuo avviserei la moglie solo per aiutarla, per metterla al corrente della situazione nel caso non lo fosse già.
 Non racconterei a nessuno del tradimento fatta eccezione per alcune persone che vogliono bene a tua moglie e possono avere un'influenza su di lei (per esempio i suoi genitori).
 È una pena vedere una famiglia come la tua andare in frantumi ma non credo che sia già tutto perduto.
 Prima o poi tua moglie si renderà conto della stupidaggine che sta facendo. Spero che questo accada in fretta, prima che sia troppo tardi per recuperare il vostro matrimonio.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2010)

Quoto Giobbe e preciso che il mio consiglio di parlare con la moglie non è certo ispirato alla "vendetta" (sentimento sterile e negativo che respingo in toto) o al "Mal comune mezzo gaudio", bensì alla praticità di capire se l'altra moglie coinvolta sa, e in questo caso di "collaborare" al far tornare i fedifraghi alla realtà. Difficilmente messi di fronte alla moglie infuriata i mariti continuano con le fantasie di una nuova vita...


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Difficilmente messi di fronte alla moglie infuriata i mariti continuano con le fantasie di una nuova vita...


Niente di più vero. E' molto più semplice ripigliare un uomo fedifrago che ua donna fedifraga, forse perchè l'uomo manco crede alle balle che dice per difendersi...ho scoperto che la donna ci crede eccome!


----------



## Amarax (3 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In casa mia, ognuno fa ciò che vuole col denaro che ha guadagnato con il sudore della propria fronte. E ognuno riconosce l'impegno dell'altro.
> 
> Sai quanti uomini lavorano ed è lei a gestire il denaro?
> 
> ...



cosa???
si fa alla romana???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (3 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> almeno domattina vedo i miei bambini e sto con loro per 4 gg, prima volta da solo da 7 anni, senza la mamma, ma che dolore, non potete immaginare, una tegola così senza preavviso in 2 mesi ... pazzesco, mi alzavo ogni mattina pensando fosse un brutto sogno, ora invece mi alzo ogni mattina alle 4/5 con ansia e cuore che batte ai 2000.


  Ciao nembo.
Questo dolore qui è conosciuto.
E' quello che nasce quando ti rendi conto del tradimento.
Amplificato dalla realizzazione di avere al fianco un estraneo del quale non coonosci il vero "io" , con cui  avevi progettato il tuo futuro.
Il passato va in cenere...
Io da tradita di vecchia data ti dico che i discorsi  di lucida follia che ti vengono fatti resteranno nei  tuoi ricordi per sempre e cmq vada non sarà mai più come prima.
Se resti con lei o se vai via la vita è rovinata per sempre.
Mai più ti fiderai...:unhappy:
un abbraccio


----------



## Amarax (3 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Benvenuto Nembo.
> È una brutta storia e non credo esistano soluzioni semplici.
> È giusto essere duro con tua moglie ma forse nemmeno questo tuo atteggiamento riuscirà a svegliarla dal suo stordimento.
> *Non so se sia giusto avvisare la moglie dell'amante.*
> ...



Io credo di no.
ognuno vede quello che vuole al momento giusto x sé...nessuno ha il diritto di anticipare quel momento.
Almeno io la vedo così:unhappy:


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> cosa???
> si fa alla romana???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ehhhe, a volte ci si stupisce per la piccola contabilità dell'adulterio. Ma la vita è proprio così, ed è proprio da "questi dettagli che si giudica un giocatore".


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao nembo.
> Questo dolore qui è conosciuto.
> E' quello che nasce quando ti rendi conto del tradimento.
> Amplificato dalla realizzazione di avere al fianco un estraneo del quale non coonosci il vero "io" , con cui  avevi progettato il tuo futuro.
> ...



Questa è una bella e propria esagerazione. E' rovinata la vita se non si ha il coraggio di prenderla nelle proprie mani.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io credo di no.
> ognuno vede quello che vuole al momento giusto x sé...nessuno ha il diritto di anticipare quel momento.
> Almeno io la vedo così:unhappy:


e io ribadisco che si, lei deve sapere. Ci sono di mezzo 3 figli. Forse sono ancora in tempo per fermarli. Al momento quei due non ragionano.
Tu Amarax vedi solo il lato "sentimentale", ma qui è il momento per Nembo e per la moglie di lui di essere eminentemente PRATICI.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niente di più vero. E' molto più semplice ripigliare un uomo fedifrago che ua donna fedifraga, forse perchè l'uomo manco crede alle balle che dice per difendersi...ho scoperto che la donna ci crede eccome!


purtroppo è così.
Penso sia un fatto culturale: all'uomo l'adulterio è sostanzialmente perdonato, alla donna no, e allora per "rifarsi una verginità" deve ricreare una famiglia.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehhhe, a volte ci si stupisce per la piccola contabilità dell'adulterio. Ma la vita è proprio così, ed è proprio da *"questi dettagli che si giudica un giocatore"*.


Quoto.

Il braccio corto la dice lunga:carneval:


----------



## Amarax (3 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Il braccio corto la dice lunga:carneval:


bella questa!! me la segno:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (3 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e io ribadisco che si, lei deve sapere. Ci sono di mezzo 3 figli. Forse sono ancora in tempo per fermarli. Al momento quei due non ragionano.
> *Tu Amarax vedi solo il lato "sentimentale", ma qui è il momento per Nembo e per la moglie di lui di essere eminentemente PRATICI.*



è vero...ma i sentimenti disprezzati a lungo , troppo a lungo, troppo a lungo mortificati non ritornano più come prima


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> è vero...ma i sentimenti disprezzati a lungo , troppo a lungo, troppo a lungo mortificati non ritornano più come prima


2 mesi o anche sei mesi non sono "troppo a lungo". Sono il tempo minimo standard perché una relazione adulterina parta. Ecco perché  Nembo deve fare il NEMBO KID e intervenire SUBITO!

4 anni sono TROPPO A LUNGO!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto Giobbe e preciso che il mio consiglio di parlare con la moglie non è certo ispirato alla "vendetta" (sentimento sterile e negativo che respingo in toto) o al "Mal comune mezzo gaudio", bensì alla praticità di capire se l'altra moglie coinvolta sa, e in questo caso di "collaborare" al far tornare i fedifraghi alla realtà. Difficilmente messi di fronte alla moglie infuriata i mariti continuano con le fantasie di una nuova vita...


Mah può anche succedere che dopo aver parlato con la moglie i due finiscano anche a letto per compensazion:mexican:


----------



## Amarax (3 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah può anche succedere che dopo aver parlato con la moglie i due finiscano anche a letto per compensazion:mexican:



.... e che sarebbe mai? beatiful??:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (3 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah può anche succedere che dopo aver parlato con la moglie i due finiscano anche a letto per compensazion:mexican:


 
Ma va?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma va?


Già...e a dirla tutta, io conosco due coppie che uscivano sempre insieme ed è successo che si sono scambiati i partner, ok, passato l'imbarazzo iniziale ora a quanto pare sono felici tutti e quattro. E non sto scherzando.

Ci si innamora.
Il perchè non si sa.


----------



## miord (3 Gennaio 2010)

Il mio consiglio?

Vai a donne e  pagale per il loro lavoro , le altre .........quelle che ti capitano fai solo sesso  . tempo un anno torni come nuovo!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già...e a dirla tutta, io conosco due coppie che uscivano sempre insieme ed è successo che si sono scambiati i partner, ok, passato l'imbarazzo iniziale ora a quanto pare sono felici tutti e quattro. E non sto scherzando.
> 
> *Ci si innamora.*
> Il perchè non si sa.


se questo è amore, preferisco la clausura!


----------



## Iris (4 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già...e a dirla tutta, io conosco due coppie che uscivano sempre insieme ed è successo che si sono scambiati i partner, ok, passato l'imbarazzo iniziale ora a quanto pare sono felici tutti e quattro. E non sto scherzando.
> 
> Ci si innamora.
> Il perchè non si sa.


Si sono scambiati pure la prole?


----------



## Anna A (4 Gennaio 2010)

*non ce la posso fare..*



miord ha detto:


> Il mio consiglio?
> 
> Vai a donne e pagale per il loro lavoro , le altre .........quelle che ti capitano fai solo sesso . tempo un anno torni come nuovo!


questa sì che è una soluzione illuminante.. e sì che ci hai pensato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2010)

*Quoto..*

Quoto chi ti ha detto di aspettare e stringere i cordoni della borsa... non sai come la mancanza di agi e denari e il tempo facciano vedere le cose in modo più "obiettivo"... poi sarai tu a decidere, perché i sentimenti in certe persone sono sudditi del potere del denaro  
Bruja


----------



## maestrale (4 Gennaio 2010)

> nembo;6086 forse parlando con la moglie di lui capisco di + che sta succedendo.


forse parlando direttamente con lui, strapazzandolo un po', puoi capire qualcosa, se è quello che vuoi. Quantomeno puoi capire quanto lui è disposto a mettere in gioco. Se scivola via come una serpe senza spina dorsale vuol dire che tiene di più alla sua famiglia che all'amante, e passa pure in cattiva luce agli occhi di lei.


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2010)

*humm...*



maestrale ha detto:


> forse parlando direttamente con lui, strapazzandolo un po', puoi capire qualcosa, se è quello che vuoi. Quantomeno puoi capire quanto lui è disposto a mettere in gioco. Se scivola via come una serpe senza spina dorsale vuol dire che tiene di più alla sua famiglia che all'amante, e passa pure in cattiva luce agli occhi di lei.


Non sarebbe un atto "astuto" trattare con lui.  
Riflettiamo... lui é un predatore ma é lei che si é fatta preda cacciabile, difficile fare castelli con questi presupposti.
Ti lascio la risposta di un traditore a cui chiesi che idea aveva della sua amante... " A me non interessa granché quello che lei E' , mi importa quello che mi DA' "(quindi come lo fa sentire)!!! Ti pare che ci sia un progetto di vita con questi antefatti, che bene o male, salvo mosche bianche, accomunano tutti i traditori? 
Tu controlla le percentuali di quelli che si separano dalla moglie per stare con l'amante e avrai la tua risposta.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quoto chi ti ha detto di aspettare e stringere i cordoni della borsa... non sai come la mancanza di agi e denari e il tempo facciano vedere le cose in modo più "obiettivo"... poi sarai tu a decidere, perché i sentimenti in certe persone sono sudditi del potere del denaro
> Bruja


 Anche perché è un aiuto a ritrovare il senso della realtà, così come può eserlo prospettarle le possibili situazioni di separazione e di affidamento dei figli, uso della casa ecc...


----------



## miord (4 Gennaio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa sì che è una soluzione illuminante.. e sì che ci hai pensato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



tu invece sei pronta a dare consigli? o sei alla ricerca della tua vetrina?

mi stai leggermente sul  notte !


----------



## Iris (5 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehhhe, a volte ci si stupisce per la piccola contabilità dell'adulterio. Ma la vita è proprio così, ed è proprio da "questi dettagli che si giudica un giocatore".


Ma come si fa a scopare con uno che "smezza" il conto del motel?
Piuttottosto mi ci metto un tappo!!!


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2010)

tempo fa in un post mi chiedevo appunto quanto costi un tradimento e che peso economico possa avere sulla famiglia: motel , cene, palestre, regali....
in tempo di crisi avremo avuto qualche calo in questo senso proprio per impossibilità di mantenersi un' amante?
chissà
stringete la cinghia tenendo ben chiusi i pantaloni fedifraghi:racchia:


----------



## Papero (5 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a scopare con uno che "smezza" il conto del motel?
> Piuttottosto mi ci metto un tappo!!!


Vedila da un punto di vista diverso, molte vogliono pagare metà Motel per sentirsi meno... come dire... prostitute (?)!

Per quanto riguarda la questione di questo 3ad io credo che non sarebbe male riuscire a parlare con la moglie tradita, o perlomeno accelerare il processo facendo capire a tua moglie infedele che potresti farlo imminentemente...


----------



## Iris (5 Gennaio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Vedila da un punto di vista diverso, molte vogliono pagare metà Motel per sentirsi meno... come dire... prostitute (?)!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la questione di questo 3ad io credo che non sarebbe male riuscire a parlare con la moglie tradita, o perlomeno accelerare il processo facendo capire a tua moglie infedele che potresti farlo imminentemente...


Ma io no lo riesco a capire. Non sono mai stata in motel.


----------



## Papero (5 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io no lo riesco a capire. Non sono mai stata in motel.


Io si e ti giuro che nonostante la mia insistenza non c'era verso di pagare tutto io!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a scopare con uno che "smezza" il conto del motel?
> Piuttottosto mi ci metto un tappo!!!


Se vuoi ridere faccio io un dettagliato elenco delle volte che ho "smezzato" il conto del motel, delle volte che ho pagato io e delle volte che ha pagato lui.....anzi, guarda, faccio prima a dirti le volte che ha pagato lui....ZERO....:rotfl:rido, di me, non di lui...o di altre/i...
Quindi ci son persone a cui l'amante...o la fidanzata..o - genericamente - quella che gliela dà non costa proprio nulla...


----------



## Iris (5 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Se vuoi ridere faccio io un dettagliato elenco delle volte che ho "smezzato" il conto del motel, delle volte che ho pagato io e delle volte che ha pagato lui.....anzi, guarda, faccio prima a dirti le volte che ha pagato lui....ZERO....:rotfl:rido, di me, non di lui...o di altre/i...
> Quindi ci son persone a cui l'amante...o la fidanzata..o - genericamente - quella che gliela dà non costa proprio nulla...


SEcondo me non bisognerebbe "darla" gratis. Voglio dire: se la vogliono, che se la sudino.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Gennaio 2010)

trovo infatti osceno che si sottraggano soldi alla famiglia e ai figli in tempi di crisi per andare a trombare in giro!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> trovo infatti osceno che si sottraggano soldi alla famiglia e ai figli in tempi di crisi per andare a trombare in giro!



Hai ragione, trombate in macchina!:carneval:


----------



## nembo (6 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> In linea teorica ci stanno tutte le considerazioni del mondo ma QUI c'è un'EMERGENZA.
> 
> L'emergenza di non distruggere due famiglie con CINQUE bambini.
> 
> ...


Sono tornato, dopo 4 giorni con lei e i bambini. stavo diventando pazzo. ho lasciato perdere per il momento idea di parlare a moglie di lui.
i bambini sono delle spugne, prendono ma danno tantissimo, che gioia, sollievo questi giorni.
Grazie a tutti per i contributi vivaci, profondi, esperti, e di alcune idee, alcune condivisibili altre meno.
allora, la signora dopo una settimana di silenzio autoimposto dice che ha capito che dobbiamo stare insieme per il bene dei figli, che ha pensato a tutto il nostro passato, che siamo stati complici, una coppia tutto fuorche' mediocre, etc etc. Che pero' per provare a ricostruire dobbiamo essere in due, che è chiaro che dobbiamo cambiare tutti e due a seguito di questa prova, ma che possiamo riuscire + forti e belli. dice che pero' se provare significa vivere "inferno" vissuto neli ultimi due mesi (si precisa che negli ultimi due mesi lei stava con questo!) lei non ce la fa. Io le dico che finalmente mi parla dei bambini, che è un passo avanto, di non preoccuparsi pero' , che non sarà un inferno, xche' io con lei non ci voglio stare non tanto x l'infedeltà, ma per come ha condotto la sua vita in maniera profondamente egoista, leggera e cattiva nei miei confronti gli ultimi due mesi. le consegno anche la lettera dell'avvocato con la quale chiedo la sep. (si mi ero consultato, addebito sarà dura, ma farà fatica in ogni caso a venire a trovare il denaro). 
tanti pianti ... pensa ai nostri figli ... vuoi distruggere tutto .... etc etc. io resto fermo della mia idea, e le dico comunque che osservo, che separazione richiederà tempo, che non scappo via etc etc
giorno dopo, scopro che con se aveva il secondo tel che utilizzava per parlare con il suo amico, e la affronto, chiedendo come faccio a prenderla seriamente quando ancora tiene in tasca il secondo tel. balbetta delle scuse, mi dice che basta ok non ne puo' piu' chiude definitivamente ... che le ho fatto una pressione enorme questi ultimi due mesi (!!! e cosa dovevo fare ??!!) che comunque chiude tutto. io dico che non le credo, che mi ha detto chiudo la settimana prima, e anche quella prima etc etc.
poi la trasfigurazione dopo 24h. mi dice che ha capito tutto, che vuole stare con me, che ha fatto errori enormi, che mi dice tutto quello che voglio, che è pentita e non succederà mai piu'. cose già sentite anche se sembra + sincera. 
le dico che io penso che lei non è pronta, due mesi trascorsi in rapporto che la ha portato a pensare di buttare la macero tutta la famiglia non si cancellano in un giorno. penso che abbia bisogno di tempo. problema è che io non glielo posso dare, che non mi interessa di continuare a essere preso in giro e usato.
io resto della mia posizione anche se in fondo, nonostante la totale perdita di fiducia e la asportazione di metà del mio cuore vorrei tanto che lei mi desse dei segnali forti di un deciso cambiamento, anche nello stile di vita, trovandosi un lavoro e dedicando a me le attenzioni che per anni ho fatto finta di non avere cosi' bisogno. ieri siamo stati anche assieme, esp. piacevole ma non forte.
Io pero' non mi fido. penso mi prenda in giro e d'accordo con l'amico che teme di trovarsi a dovere gestire veramente la situazione hanno deciso di impostare la strategia sul "stiamo assieme per il bene dei figli" e magari torviamoci di tanto in tanto visto che la ns intesa è cosi' forte. questi sono viaggi miei forse. pero' non mi fido, il tempo dirà, anche se io gliene darò poco.
p.s. moglie e amante pensano che io abbia stabilito canale di comunicazione con moglie di lui - io non non ammesso o negato, ma è chiaro che moglie di lui sa - mi piace lasciarli nel dubbio, vediamo nei prossimi giorni se andare a salutare la moglie di lui ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

Lei è confusa e contraddittoria, ma anche tu non scherzi.
Prendete in considerazione di vedere un mediatore familiare, utile anche in caso decideste per la separazione.
Continuando così non fareste che del male ad entrambi, con conseguenze deleterie anche per i figli.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> p.s. moglie e amante pensano che io abbia stabilito canale di comunicazione con moglie di lui - io non non ammesso o negato, ma è chiaro che moglie di lui sa - mi piace lasciarli nel dubbio, vediamo nei prossimi giorni se andare a salutare la moglie di lui ...


Ma come fai a sapere cosa pensa l'amante? E' tua moglie che lo racconta? Io penserei al TUO problema di coppia, invece che andare a rovinare l'equilibrio di altre coppie...


----------



## nembo (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei è confusa e contraddittoria, ma anche tu non scherzi.
> Prendete in considerazione di vedere un mediatore familiare, utile anche in caso decideste per la separazione.
> Continuando così non fareste che del male ad entrambi, con conseguenze deleterie anche per i figli.


cos'e un mediatore familiare, un terapista? se affermativo, io ci sto già andando e lavorando, lei dice di non averne bisogno, ma che assieme magari ci andrebbe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> cos'e un mediatore familiare, un terapista? se affermativo, io ci sto già andando e lavorando, lei dice di non averne bisogno, ma che assieme magari ci andrebbe.


 E' qualcosa di simile, ma diverso.
Io non ci sono andata, ma ci sono persone qui che l'hanno fatto e hanno trovato che sia stato utilissimo.
Si chiama mediatore familiare, counseling di coppia o terapista di coppia e ha la funzione di favorire la comunicazione nella coppia.
Se lei è disponibile credo che dovreste farlo.
E' diverso dalla terapia individuale.


----------



## nembo (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' qualcosa di simile, ma diverso.
> Io non ci sono andata, ma ci sono persone qui che l'hanno fatto e hanno trovato che sia stato utilissimo.
> Si chiama mediatore familiare, counseling di coppia o terapista di coppia e ha la funzione di favorire la comunicazione nella coppia.
> Se lei è disponibile credo che dovreste farlo.
> E' diverso dalla terapia individuale.


ok terapista di coppia, le serve per fare meno fatica. 
mah... si forse proveremo se ne ho la forza. 
penso pero' che sano lavoro, sacrificio, meno domestiche e babysitter, un marito che smette di essere sempre pronto a far tutto e risolvere tutto, meno week end in campagna, più pensieri profondi, + letture etc etc. farebbero molto bene. anche meno soldi da gestire, visto che finora non teneva conti e poteva spendere (nei limiti) quello che lei pensava fosse necessario.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> ok terapista di coppia, le serve per fare meno fatica.
> mah... si forse proveremo se ne ho la forza.
> penso pero' che sano lavoro, sacrificio, meno domestiche e babysitter, un marito che smette di essere sempre pronto a far tutto e risolvere tutto, meno week end in campagna, più pensieri profondi, + letture etc etc. farebbero molto bene. anche meno soldi da gestire, visto che finora non teneva conti e poteva spendere (nei limiti) quello che lei pensava fosse necessario.


 La tua risposta rivela che avete bisogno di un terapista/mediatore.
Tu sei pieno di (giustissimo) rancore e rabbia e esprimi tutti i motivi di dissenso e fastidio che avevi nei suoi confronti e che, probabilmente, mai avevi espresso totalmente e che ora vedi ingigantiti. Se realmente tu avessi pensato, prima, queste cose di lei sarebbe stato ben comprensibile la sua ricerca di qualcuno che invece l'apprezzasse.
Da quel che hai appena scritto tua moglie risulta una donna stupida, ignorante, ma furba, gretta e meschina e tu ti autodefinisci un ingenuo inconsistente e debole che ha dato in mano la gestione della famiglia a una tale donnetta ...ti sembra che le cose possano stare proprio così?


----------



## nembo (6 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> ok terapista di coppia, le serve per fare meno fatica.
> mah... si forse proveremo se ne ho la forza.
> penso pero' che sano lavoro, sacrificio, meno domestiche e babysitter, un marito che smette di essere sempre pronto a far tutto e risolvere tutto, meno week end in campagna, più pensieri profondi, + letture etc etc. farebbero molto bene. anche meno soldi da gestire, visto che finora non teneva conti e poteva spendere (nei limiti) quello che lei pensava fosse necessario.


Grazie in ogni caso Persa/R. sono un po' avvilito. ora lei stasera torna a casa con i i due pargoli, io sono già a a casa, era tutta ringalluzzita dal contatto di ieri, pensava che quello fosse l'avvio della ripresa. invece non è cosi', c'e' ancora molto da fare. NON MI FIDO.


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> ok terapista di coppia, le serve per fare meno fatica.
> mah... si forse proveremo se ne ho la forza.
> *penso pero' che sano lavoro, sacrificio, meno domestiche e babysitter*, un marito che smette di essere sempre pronto a far tutto e risolvere tutto, meno week end in campagna, *più pensieri profondi*, + letture etc etc. *farebbero molto bene. anche meno soldi da gestire*, visto che finora non teneva conti e poteva spendere (nei limiti) quello che lei pensava fosse necessario.


Bravo Nembo! E' un grande passo avanti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bravo Nembo! E' un grande passo avanti


Perché?
Perché ti sembra un passo avanti che lui assuma un ruolo sanzionatorio paterno?
Sarebbe punitivo (meritato, magari), ma temo non positivo per l'evoluzione del rapporto.
Anzi temo che non farebbe che rafforzare la disfunzionalità della coppia.


----------



## nembo (6 Gennaio 2010)

persa/ritrovata ha detto:


> la tua risposta rivela che avete bisogno di un terapista/mediatore.
> Tu sei pieno di (giustissimo) rancore e rabbia e esprimi tutti i motivi di dissenso e fastidio che avevi nei suoi confronti e che, probabilmente, mai avevi espresso totalmente e che ora vedi ingigantiti. Se realmente tu avessi pensato, prima, queste cose di lei sarebbe stato ben comprensibile la sua ricerca di qualcuno che invece l'apprezzasse.
> Da quel che hai appena scritto tua moglie risulta una donna stupida, ignorante, ma furba, gretta e meschina e tu ti autodefinisci un ingenuo inconsistente e debole che ha dato in mano la gestione della famiglia a una tale donnetta ...ti sembra che le cose possano stare proprio così?


hai ragione


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché ti sembra un passo avanti che lui assuma un ruolo sanzionatorio paterno?
> Sarebbe punitivo (meritato, magari), ma temo non positivo per l'evoluzione del rapporto.
> Anzi temo che non farebbe che rafforzare la disfunzionalità della coppia.


Concordo, non ci si può lamentare di avere una moglie infantile quando si fa di tutto per continuare in questa dinamica.


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché ti sembra un passo avanti che lui assuma un ruolo sanzionatorio paterno?
> Sarebbe punitivo (meritato, magari), ma temo non positivo per l'evoluzione del rapporto.
> Anzi temo che non farebbe che rafforzare la disfunzionalità della coppia.


Bè, non lo vedevo in chiave sanzionatoria, ma interlocutoria con la moglie.
Come conclusione di un ragionamento a voce alta fatto con la moglie; come scelta da farsi in accordo con la moglie (alla luce di quello che è successo).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè, non lo vedevo in chiave sanzionatoria, ma interlocutoria con la moglie.
> Come conclusione di un ragionamento a voce alta fatto con la moglie; come scelta da farsi in accordo con la moglie (alla luce di quello che è successo).


 Tutta una serie di risoluzioni di quel tipo non le vedo come possibile risultato di un confronto in cui chi deve cambiare totalmente è lei.


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutta una serie di risoluzioni di quel tipo non le vedo come possibile risultato di un confronto in cui chi deve cambiare totalmente è lei.


Vabè, però qui non le si chiederebbe la luna... Trovare lavoro piuttosto che rinunciare a colf + babysitter e comprimere le spese domestiche mi sembra una proposta saggia... che la moglie può valutare come crede


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> hai ragione


 Hai la casella piena, non ricevi più mp.


----------



## nembo (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai la casella piena, non ricevi più mp.


libera


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Vabè, però qui non le si chiederebbe la luna... Trovare lavoro piuttosto che rinunciare a colf + babysitter e comprimere le spese domestiche mi sembra una proposta saggia... che la moglie può valutare come crede


 Trovare lavoro è un conto, ma perché rinunciare a una colf o baby sitter di cui, lavorando avrebbe più bisogno?
Le auguro di trovare anche lavoro (soprattutto per lei), ma non mi sembrano tempi in cui possa accadere da un giorno all'altro.


----------



## Mari' (6 Gennaio 2010)

Questa coppia ha bisogno di "tempo" ... e come giustamente dice Persa, terapia di coppia ... la terapia di coppia per ritornare a comunicare tra loro, senza ripicche e liti che non portano da nessuna parte, salvo rinnovare rancori e minacce di rivincite per il tradimento subito.

Lei dice di voler recuperare il rapporto con suo marito, bene ... promette di rinunciare a "fringuello", benissimo ... ma sono promesse=parole=chiacchiere, per far si che che tutto cio' avvenga occorre "tempo", per poterlo dimostrare con determinazione (azioni e non solo fumo) ... solo cosi potra' ri-conquistare quella fiducia ormai perduta: La Credibilita' ... non dico ch'e' facile, ma non e' nemmeno impossibile se, c'e' ancora un pezzettino di amore da qualche parte nascosto.

Il tempo si dice ch'e' galantuomo, e il Tempo puntualmente risponde a tutti.


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovare lavoro è un conto, ma perché rinunciare a una colf o baby sitter di cui, lavorando avrebbe più bisogno?
> Le auguro di trovare anche lavoro (soprattutto per lei), ma non mi sembrano tempi in cui possa accadere da un giorno all'altro.


Ok riformulo meglio. La moglie di Nembo potrebbe _cercarselo_ un lavoro, e quel "piuttosto che" voleva dire: "oppure". Quindi potrebbero ragionare sull'eventualità di farle cercare lavoro. Chiaro che, se trova lavoro, meglio non privarsi dell'aiuto della babysitter. Invece se non vuole cercare lavoro fuori, potrebbe fare a meno di colf e nanny. Ma ripeto, queste sarebbero proposte che non vedo come sanzionatorie, ma come sano ripensamento dell'equilibrio famigliare, anche alla luce di quanto è successo.

Poi, come già accennato in precedenza, non sarebbe così marginale capire come mai la moglie di Nembo non lavora fuori. Scelta condivisa al 100% da tutti e due? Proposta di Nembo che, al tempo, lei ha accettato riluttante? Solo immensa sfortuna per non aver trovato un impiego dopo tanto cercare? 
Citazione:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originariamente Scritto da *aristocat*  
_Vabè, però qui non le si chiederebbe la luna...* Trovare lavoro piuttosto che rinunciare a colf + babysitter* e comprimere le spese domestiche mi sembra una proposta saggia... che la moglie può valutare come crede 


_


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> SEcondo me non bisognerebbe "darla" gratis. Voglio dire: se la vogliono, che se la sudino.


Iris, dai pessimo. 
Ancora questa mentalità qua?
Cosa siamo?
Dei cagnolini a cui la padroncina molla l'osso se facciamo i bravi?
Tirarsela non paga.
Oggi non paga.
Perchè appunto l'uomo gira l'angolo e trova chi invece la molla, per un solo semplicissimo fatto: le piace.

Non siamo dei bambini bisognosi del "contentin".


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Se vuoi ridere faccio io un dettagliato elenco delle volte che ho "smezzato" il conto del motel, delle volte che ho pagato io e delle volte che ha pagato lui.....anzi, guarda, faccio prima a dirti le volte che ha pagato lui....ZERO....:rotfl:rido, di me, non di lui...o di altre/i...
> Quindi ci son persone a cui l'amante...o la fidanzata..o - genericamente - quella che gliela dà non costa proprio nulla...


TInk, il tuo forse non era amore, ma dipendenza affettiva.
Posso assicurarti che tra amanti, il rispetto e la cortesia verso l'altro vige sovrano, proprio perchè non si è legati da nessun obbligo verso l'altro.
Ognuno dei due può andarsene in qualsiasi momento.
Non c'è quel sentore da, tu mi devi rispetto perchè io sono tua moglie e la madre dei tuoi figli. 
Tu hai permesso di farti trattare così, un'altra al tuo posto si sarebbe incazzata come una iena. E credimi, avrebbe lasciato il conto da pagare.
Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Gennaio 2010)

Io penso che sia più che legittimo l'incavolarsi di nembo e anche il prendere decisioni che più che ripicca per me hanno il sapore di "lavorarci sopra significa sudarsela" ...e questo partendo anche dalle piccole cose....quante storie partono perchè uno dei due partner si "annoia" perchè non c'ha una mazza da fare?

Inoltre van bene tutte le considerazioni "teoriche" ma una sana incazzatura pratica ci sta e andrebbe vista come capacità di reazione e di non accettazione passiva di come si son messe le cose...cosa che traspariva invece dalle prime sue considerazioni...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma come fai a sapere cosa pensa l'amante? E' tua moglie che lo racconta? Io penserei al TUO problema di coppia, invece che andare a rovinare l'equilibrio di altre coppie...


Questo ti dà la prova di che razza di film si proietta in testa la gente...si si la terra è piatta...e il sole gira intorno a lei. Noi siamo santi e la colpa è sempre degli altri. Sempre così.

Una donna si separa? Ovvio aveva un altro.

Poi questo altro non si trova, ma intanto nessuno ha le palle di dire, si è separata, perchè veramente non ne poteva più di suo marito.

Si si, la donna tradisce perchè è na puttana...

Che palle diomio, che palle...di sti luoghi comuni.


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Iris, dai pessimo.
> Ancora questa mentalità qua?
> Cosa siamo?
> Dei cagnolini a cui la padroncina molla l'osso se facciamo i bravi?
> ...


Come "battuta" può piacere o non piacere...io la trovo una metafora, per dire che prima di lanciarci in una nuova storia e concedere totale fiducia a un uomo, dobbiamo "fotografarlo" bene, ed essere straconvinte che ne valga la pena


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei è confusa e contraddittoria, ma anche tu non scherzi.
> Prendete in considerazione di vedere un mediatore familiare, utile anche in caso decideste per la separazione.
> Continuando così non fareste che del male ad entrambi, con conseguenze deleterie anche per i figli.


Ma sai che hai ragione?
Proprio ieri ero a pranzo con una mia amica, e mi raccontava di come è riuscita a ridurre a miti consigli suo ex marito, grazie ad un terapista, dell'istituto veneto di terapia familiare. Infatti mi diceva che tante volte il buon senso manca, e non ci si rende conto, di quanto i nostri comportamenti sono sbagliati nei confronti del partner.
Sono tante le dinamiche da affrontare...e a quel che mi raccontava anche bei rospi da ingoiare.
Invece che capita che uno s'impone e detta le regole. L'altro le accetta passivamente, ma poi non sta ai patti, trasformando il post separazione già di per sè dolorosissimo, in una sorta di guerriglia vietnamita.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo ti dà la prova di che razza di film si proietta in testa la gente...si si la terra è piatta...e il sole gira intorno a lei. Noi siamo santi e la colpa è sempre degli altri. Sempre così.
> 
> Una donna si separa? Ovvio aveva un altro.
> 
> ...


Toc...toc...ci sei? 

Spiegheresti che piffero centra in tuo intervento? (anzi...ripensandoci...non ce lo spiegare va...:mexican

Star sul tema mai?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Come "battuta" può piacere o non piacere...io la trovo una metafora, per dire che prima di lanciarci in una nuova storia e concedere totale fiducia a un uomo, dobbiamo "fotografarlo" bene, ed essere straconvinte che ne valga la pena


Scusa e cosa c'entra con il darla?
Forse ho frainteso, Iris intendeva la fiducia...e io ho capito la fiducia senza dui...
Ma scusa ovvio che non si deve essere delle facilone...
Cosa credi?
Però, io che in fondo ho cuore, posso dirti, che mi è capitato di incrociare donne, così schiave del loro bisogno di affetto, da essere pronte a lanciarsi, pur di ottenere quel briciolo di calore. E poi piangono, cazzo, se piangono. Perchè ovvio incappano sempre in chi ne approfitta di loro.
Ti si strusciano addosso come dire..." Ma mi vuoi un po'? Ma non vedi quanto ho sofferto? Non mi merito la tua consolazione?"...

Anzi, vorrei dire, che le storie finite male, fanno crescere, poi si diventa diffidenti, ma si ha la cartina tornasole, si guarda sempre e solo ai frutti.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> ok terapista di coppia, le serve per fare meno fatica.
> mah... si forse proveremo se ne ho la forza.
> penso pero' che sano lavoro, sacrificio, meno domestiche e babysitter, un marito che smette di essere sempre pronto a far tutto e risolvere tutto, meno week end in campagna, più pensieri profondi, + letture etc etc. farebbero molto bene. anche meno soldi da gestire, visto che finora non teneva conti e poteva spendere (nei limiti) quello che lei pensava fosse necessario.


NO: Nembo, serve ad entrambe, perchè traduca l'uno all'altro cosa vi dite. Quando tra uomo e donna è andata in aceto, ogni cosa che uno dice o fa, viene rigorosamente presa per il verso sbagliato.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La tua risposta rivela che avete bisogno di un terapista/mediatore.
> Tu sei pieno di (giustissimo) rancore e rabbia e esprimi tutti i motivi di dissenso e fastidio che avevi nei suoi confronti e che, probabilmente, mai avevi espresso totalmente e che ora vedi ingigantiti. Se realmente tu avessi pensato, prima, queste cose di lei sarebbe stato ben comprensibile la sua ricerca di qualcuno che invece l'apprezzasse.
> Da quel che hai appena scritto tua moglie risulta una donna stupida, ignorante, ma furba, gretta e meschina e tu ti autodefinisci un ingenuo inconsistente e debole che ha dato in mano la gestione della famiglia a una tale donnetta ...ti sembra che le cose possano stare proprio così?


E anche qua ti dò ragione Persa, vedi?
Bisognerebbe avere sotto mano anche le ragioni della moglie...che magari ci mostra Nembo sotto tutt'altra ottica...


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Scusa e cosa c'entra con il darla?
> Forse ho frainteso, Iris intendeva la fiducia...e io ho capito la fiducia senza dui...*
> Ma scusa ovvio che non si deve essere delle facilone...
> Cosa credi?


Nembo mi perdonerà il terribile off topic
però mi è venuto da sorridere, Conte, alla tua frase che ho "grassettato".
Mi è venuta in mente quella canzone di Checco Zalone sulla "fiducia nel prossimo"... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (6 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E anche qua ti dò ragione Persa, vedi?
> *Bisognerebbe avere sotto mano anche le ragioni della moglie...che magari ci mostra Nembo sotto tutt'altra ottica*...


Infatti!


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai la casella piena, non ricevi più mp.





nembo ha detto:


> libera


... ma Nembo che fine ha fatto  Persa hai sue notizie?


----------



## nembo (7 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma Nembo che fine ha fatto  Persa hai sue notizie?


ho scritto ieri, ero via per 4 giorni da bambini e lei.
ora dice cose molte belle, speriamo che non mi stia prendendo in giro di nuovo. dice addirittura che è ok venire dal terapista di coppia. vedremo, si vive (io) vigili ma alla giornata, ma occorrono segnali forti soprattutto da lei riguardo al progetto per fase II della ns vita   di coppia.


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> ho scritto ieri, ero via per 4 giorni da bambini e lei.
> ora dice cose molte belle, speriamo che non mi stia prendendo in giro di nuovo. dice addirittura che è ok venire dal terapista di coppia. vedremo, si vive (io) vigili ma alla giornata, ma occorrono segnali forti soprattutto da lei riguardo al progetto per fase II della ns vita   di coppia.


Ti auguro che tutto possa procedere per il meglio 

Per posta/mail ho ricevuto questo documento/articolo ed ho pensato a te:

http://avvertenze.aduc.it/famiglia/separazione+coniugale+quando+andarsene+abbandono_16870.php

... tanto per tenere le spalle coperte e' meglio avere piu' info possibili :up: non si sa mai.

Ciao


----------



## nembo (7 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti auguro che tutto possa procedere per il meglio
> 
> Per posta/mail ho ricevuto questo documento/articolo ed ho pensato a te:
> 
> ...


molte grazie, non abbandono il tetto ...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa e cosa c'entra con il darla?
> Forse ho frainteso, Iris intendeva la fiducia...e io ho capito la fiducia senza dui...
> Ma scusa ovvio che non si deve essere delle facilone...
> Cosa credi?
> ...



Il tuo post dice delle terribili verità, spesso le donne per mancanza di affetto o di attenzioni si abbandonano a "sparvieri della consolazione" che ne approfittato e quasi sempre le cose finiscono nel modo che sappiamo.
Tutti gli errori fanno crescere... se si vuole o si riesce a crescere.  Esistono purtroppo persone che nell'errore mantengono uno stato di "galleggiamento esistenziale" che fa sopravvivere emozionalmente ma non fa vivere pienamente; da lì i malesseri, le ritorsioni, i rancori e le velleità contro bersagli sbagliati che hanno quasi sempre un effetto boomerang.
Bruja


----------



## nembo (7 Gennaio 2010)

.
Bruja[/QUOTE]

"ogni donna intelligente ti dirà che la strada che porta al cuore di un uomo passa per il suo ego."


Fammi capire meglio questa frase per cortesia, ti ringrazio.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*nembo*



nembo ha detto:


> .
> Bruja


"ogni donna intelligente ti dirà che la strada che porta al cuore di un uomo passa per il suo ego."


Fammi capire meglio questa frase per cortesia, ti ringrazio.[/QUOTE]


Solleticare la vanità e le ambizioni di un uomo é sempre un asso nella manica per conquistarlo... e guarda che questa frase l'ha scritta un uomo!!:up:
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2010)

Nembo, ma dove sei finito  ?


----------



## nembo (26 Febbraio 2010)

beh, alla fine, lui sostanzialmente l'ha scaricata, dicendole che non gli conveniva separarsi dalla moglie perche' le avrebbe dovuto pagare alimenti troppo alti e quindi avrebbe dovuto lavorare troppo .... addirittura glielo ha scritto a mia moglie .... e lei all'improvviso ha scoperto di amarmi, che lui le fa schifo, che si sente lontana anni luce da quei giorni di tradimento, che noi siamo troppo legati per perderci, ecc ecc.

vediamo, io non sono tornato a casa, continuiamo terapia che è molto utile e forte, abbiamo scoperto di non avere comunicato allo stesso livello o con lo stesso linguaggio per molto tempo. ci vorrà molto tempo.

grazie per avermi ricordato, sto molto meglio, ho smesso di tormentarmi con pensieri morbosi di lei nelle braccia di lui, ha preso sopravvento delusione e pena. amore non so dove sia per ora.


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> beh, alla fine, lui sostanzialmente l'ha scaricata, dicendole che non gli conveniva separarsi dalla moglie perche' le avrebbe dovuto pagare alimenti troppo alti e quindi avrebbe dovuto lavorare troppo .... addirittura glielo ha scritto a mia moglie .... e lei all'improvviso ha scoperto di amarmi, che lui le fa schifo, che si sente lontana anni luce da quei giorni di tradimento, che noi siamo troppo legati per perderci, ecc ecc.
> 
> vediamo, io non sono tornato a casa, continuiamo terapia che è molto utile e forte, abbiamo scoperto di non avere comunicato allo stesso livello o con lo stesso linguaggio per molto tempo. ci vorrà molto tempo.
> 
> grazie per avermi ricordato, sto molto meglio, ho smesso di tormentarmi con pensieri morbosi di lei nelle braccia di lui, ha preso sopravvento delusione e pena. *amore non so dove sia per ora.*


... parli cosi perche' ti senti vuoto, qualcosa ti e' stato sottratto, ti comprendo ... continua/te con la terapia, il tempo fara' il resto.

Stai sereno e, tanti auguri.


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2010)

*nembo*



nembo ha detto:


> beh, alla fine, lui sostanzialmente l'ha scaricata, dicendole che non gli conveniva separarsi dalla moglie perche' le avrebbe dovuto pagare alimenti troppo alti e quindi avrebbe dovuto lavorare troppo .... addirittura glielo ha scritto a mia moglie .... e lei all'improvviso ha scoperto di amarmi, che lui le fa schifo, che si sente lontana anni luce da quei giorni di tradimento, che noi siamo troppo legati per perderci, ecc ecc.
> 
> vediamo, io non sono tornato a casa, continuiamo terapia che è molto utile e forte, abbiamo scoperto di non avere comunicato allo stesso livello o con lo stesso linguaggio per molto tempo. ci vorrà molto tempo.
> 
> grazie per avermi ricordato, sto molto meglio, ho smesso di tormentarmi con pensieri morbosi di lei nelle braccia di lui, ha preso sopravvento delusione e pena. amore non so dove sia per ora.



Hai davvero bisogno di auguri, perché leggendo le motivazioni del rientro che lei ha riportato, non ci fa certo una fulgida figura, anzi direi un po' squallida nel suo "fare due conti", ma la terapia potrà fare parecchio. 
Quello che devi curare é soprattutto il tuo stato d'animo e la tua serenità... lei per quanto possa avere ancora valenza é meno importante del TUO benessere, il suo per te deve essere secondario come lo fosti tu ai tempi della SUA illusione.
Bruja


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai davvero bisogno di auguri, perché leggendo le motivazioni del rientro che lei ha riportato, non ci fa certo una fulgida figura, anzi direi un po' squallida nel suo "fare due conti", ma la terapia potrà fare parecchio.
> Quello che devi curare é soprattutto il tuo stato d'animo e la tua serenità... lei per quanto possa avere ancora valenza é meno importante del TUO benessere, il suo per te deve essere secondario come lo fosti tu ai tempi della SUA illusione.
> Bruja


 Quoto! Siceramente non ho mai creduto a queste coincidenze e questi cambiamenti di "sentimenti" così repentini. 
Quoto anche sul "pensare a te". Un po' di egoismo in certe situazioni non fa male.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2010)

Ed un consiglio per te...cacciala fuori di casa con un calcione nel  sederone! Una che torna da te perchè l'altro le ha dato il ben servito  ti rifarà lo scherzetto! Vai da un avvocato e senti bene cosa fare, figli o non figli lei può benissimo stare per un periodo fuori di casa per farti stare meglio, per dimostrarti davvero di volere te e solo te...una prova diciamo vera e propria. Si è brutta da dire, ma il motivo del suo rientro è brutto e molto da sospettare.


----------



## nembo (8 Marzo 2010)

devo darle un po' di fiducia, ha detto di avere capito tante cose, che ha capito alcune delle ragioni che l'hanno portata a tradirmi, che dovremo lavorare, che non ricapiterà, che dobbiamo parlare, ecc ecc. 
in effetti siamo cambiati nel dialogo, e anche nella "fisicità", lei molto piu' dolce e mi cerca, prima molto meno.
non so se tornare a casa, sono tre mesi che vivo da un amico, passo qualche bel fine settimana con lei e i bambini, due o tre sere la settimana ceno con i bambini e lei, abbiamo fatto qualche timido tentativo di vita sociale andando al cinema un paio di volte, fuori a cena pure, lei mi chiede di tornare dicendo che non ha senso che io stia lontano visto che stiamo cosi' bene assieme.
io ho voglia di tornare, riportare tutte le mie cose a casa dove ci sono i miei bambini e la mia vita normale, ma temo che la routine ci riporti di nuovo a quello che l'ha portata a tradirmi, o comunque a far riemergere le sue insoddisfazioni, che ancora non mi ha esternato completamente.
amici miei mi dicono a questo punto di tornare a casa e lavorare "da dentro". che fare, lei sembra e credo sia sincera? torno?


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> devo darle un po' di fiducia, ha detto di avere capito tante cose, che ha capito alcune delle ragioni che l'hanno portata a tradirmi, che dovremo lavorare, che non ricapiterà, che dobbiamo parlare, ecc ecc.
> in effetti siamo cambiati nel dialogo, e anche nella "fisicità", lei molto piu' dolce e mi cerca, prima molto meno.
> non so se tornare a casa, sono tre mesi che vivo da un amico, passo qualche bel fine settimana con lei e i bambini, due o tre sere la settimana ceno con i bambini e lei, abbiamo fatto qualche timido tentativo di vita sociale andando al cinema un paio di volte, fuori a cena pure, lei mi chiede di tornare dicendo che non ha senso che io stia lontano visto che stiamo cosi' bene assieme.
> io ho voglia di tornare, riportare tutte le mie cose a casa dove ci sono i miei bambini e la mia vita normale, *ma temo che la routine ci riporti di nuovo a quello che l'ha portata a tradirmi*, o comunque a far riemergere le sue insoddisfazioni, che ancora non mi ha esternato completamente.
> amici miei mi dicono a questo punto di tornare a casa e lavorare "da dentro". che fare, lei sembra e credo sia sincera? torno?


mah.. se pensi dipenda dalla routine allora resta dove sei.. che senso ha questa paura?
secondo me ti stai dando colpe che non hai..
la vita di famiglia è fatta di routine, di figli da seguire, conti da fare, lavorare e tanto altro... ma io non lo so eh..


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> devo darle un po' di fiducia, ha detto di avere capito tante cose, che ha capito alcune delle ragioni che l'hanno portata a tradirmi, che dovremo lavorare, che non ricapiterà, che dobbiamo parlare, ecc ecc.
> in effetti siamo cambiati nel dialogo, e anche nella "fisicità", lei molto piu' dolce e mi cerca, prima molto meno.
> non so se tornare a casa, sono tre mesi che vivo da un amico, passo qualche bel fine settimana con lei e i bambini, due o tre sere la settimana ceno con i bambini e lei, abbiamo fatto qualche timido tentativo di vita sociale andando al cinema un paio di volte, fuori a cena pure, lei mi chiede di tornare dicendo che non ha senso che io stia lontano visto che stiamo cosi' bene assieme.
> io ho voglia di tornare, riportare tutte le mie cose a casa dove ci sono i miei bambini e la mia vita normale, ma temo che la routine ci riporti di nuovo a quello che l'ha portata a tradirmi, o comunque a far riemergere le sue insoddisfazioni, che ancora non mi ha esternato completamente.
> amici miei mi dicono a questo punto di tornare a casa e lavorare "da dentro". che fare, lei sembra e credo sia sincera? torno?


 
le hai espresso questi tuoi pensieri?


----------



## nembo (8 Marzo 2010)

si certo, e lei insiste nel chiedermi di tornare a casa, pensa che il mio rimanere fuori serva a me per far passare tutto quanto ci è accaduto, ma che lei sa già quello che vuole, ossia che vuole me e non puo' immaginare la sua vita senza di me. parole forti.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

potresti perdonarti se lasciassi qualcosa di intentato?


----------



## giobbe (8 Marzo 2010)

Secondo me devi tornare.
Hai varie possibilità per tranquilizzarti riguardo al futuro:
1) Terapia di coppia per analizzare le cause delle vostre difficoltà.
2) Rinnovo dei voti matrimoniali per sigillare una nuova partenza con uno spirito nuovo.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me devi tornare.
> Hai varie possibilità per tranquilizzarti riguardo al futuro:
> 1) Terapia di coppia per analizzare le cause delle vostre difficoltà.
> 2) Rinnovo dei voti matrimoniali per sigillare una nuova partenza con uno spirito nuovo.


 
giobbe, mi sei caro



ma la prossima volta che metti di mezzo il rinnovo dei voti
mi parte un embolo

ne parli come se fosse il punto di partenza di un nuovo inizio
invece lo vedo, al limite, come l'eventuale celebrazione di un traguardo, altrimenti raggiunto, dopo una lunga e accidentata maratona


----------



## giobbe (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giobbe, mi sei caro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	 	 Da quando mi è venuta in mente questa idea del rinnovo dei voti matrimoniali la infilo dappertutto come il prezzemolo!
 Serve più al traditore che al tradito.
Il tradito soffre parecchio ma il traditore veramente pentito vive con un senso di colpa mica da ridere. Questo trauma va curato altrimenti danneggerà il futuro di questa coppia.
 Col rinnovo dei voti il traditore cura il suo cuore.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Da quando mi è venuta in mente questa idea del rinnovo dei voti matrimoniali la infilo dappertutto come il prezzemolo!
> Serve più al traditore che al tradito.
> Il tradito soffre parecchio ma il traditore veramente pentito vive con un senso di colpa mica da ridere. Questo trauma va curato altrimenti danneggerà il futuro di questa coppia.
> Col rinnovo dei voti il traditore cura il suo cuore.


mah!

non sarebbe meglio se il traditore curasse il suo cuore ricoprendo il coniuge di attenzioni ?


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2010)

Cioè...lei ti ha tradito e tu sei andato via di casa.
Adesso non capisco le cose, ma vedo due casi ed il risultato è sempre lo stesso:
1) Lui tradisce, lei gli fa le valigine e lui va via di casa.
2) Lei tradisce, lei gli fa le valigine e lui va via di casa.

No, per caso mi sono perso qualcosa? Cioè nel tradimento è sempre e comunque l'uomo a pigliarlo in quel posticino? Allora se è così lo accetto, ma devo rivoluzionare tutto quello che conosco di pari diritti e via dicendo stracciando  tutto quello in cui credevo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioè...lei ti ha tradito e tu sei andato via di casa.
> Adesso non capisco le cose, ma vedo due casi ed il risultato è sempre lo stesso:
> 1) Lui tradisce, lei gli fa le valigine e lui va via di casa.
> 2) Lei tradisce, lei gli fa le valigine e lui va via di casa.
> ...


 Ti sei perso che le scelte tendono a cercare di traumatizzare il meno possibile i figli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> potresti perdonarti se lasciassi qualcosa di intentato?


 Quoto.


----------



## nembo (8 Marzo 2010)

ma io non ho dubbi di riprovarci, nonostante l'orrore che ho vissuto.
devo solo capire come farlo. per lei è tutto dimenticato e si sente una persona nuova (dentro). anche stasera me lo dice e si sorprende che non lo senta e abbia dei dubbi. e insiste che torni. penso che lo farò, presto, lavorando da dentro. per il momento, anche stasera, sono dal mio amico, ho visto lei e i bambini, tutto dolce e bello, identico a prima (anche se lei dice che è diversa dentro). rassicurante. ma dura? e poi perche' non mi ha detto nulla di cosa è successo, solamente che ha sbagliato, che è stata una ingenua, che non era consapevole di quello che perdeva.... mah. che fatica. ma sono molto piu' forte di due mesi fa. sto iniziando a pensare a me stesso e  molto meno a lei. devo dire che se anche le do meno se ne accorge poco. però la desidero e mi manca nonostante tutto.


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti sei perso che le scelte tendono a cercare di traumatizzare il meno possibile i figli.


Ma certamente, quindi fuori la madre , tanto fuori uno o fuori l'altro il danno ai figli è un genitore in casa in meno, pari pari.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma certamente, quindi fuori la madre , tanto fuori uno o fuori l'altro il danno ai figli è un genitore in casa in meno, pari pari.


 Evidentemente chi compie la scelta di considerare punto riferimento la madre lo fà perché tale è la situazione concreta.


----------



## giobbe (9 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mah!
> 
> non sarebbe meglio se il traditore curasse il suo cuore ricoprendo il coniuge di attenzioni ?



	 	 Anche questo è un ottimo metodo ma secondo me sull'inconscio del traditore non ha la stessa forza e influenza di un rito come il rinnovo dei voti.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> ma io non ho dubbi di riprovarci, nonostante l'orrore che ho vissuto.
> devo solo capire come farlo. per lei è tutto dimenticato e si sente una persona nuova (dentro). anche stasera me lo dice e si sorprende che non lo senta e abbia dei dubbi. e insiste che torni. penso che lo farò, presto, lavorando da dentro. per il momento, anche stasera, sono dal mio amico, ho visto lei e i bambini, tutto dolce e bello, identico a prima (anche se lei dice che è diversa dentro). rassicurante. ma dura? e poi perche' non mi ha detto nulla di cosa è successo, solamente che ha sbagliato, che è stata una ingenua, che non era consapevole di quello che perdeva.... mah. che fatica. ma sono molto piu' forte di due mesi fa. sto iniziando a pensare a me stesso e molto meno a lei. devo dire che se anche le do meno se ne accorge poco. però la desidero e mi manca nonostante tutto.


però io prima di tornare a casa metterei ben in chiaro che tu stai ancora elaborando il tuo dolore

se lei si aspetta che il tuo rientro sia la fine di un percorso e non l'inizio, partite con il piede sbagliato


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche questo è un ottimo metodo ma secondo me sull'inconscio del traditore non ha la stessa forza e influenza di un rito come il rinnovo dei voti.


embolooooooooo!!!:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (9 Marzo 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> sto iniziando a pensare a me stesso e molto meno a lei. *devo dire che se anche le do meno se ne accorge poco.*


 Beh questo è significativo. Hai riflettutto sul perchè?


----------



## nembo (9 Marzo 2010)

perchè ho spostato tutte le attenzioni su di lei, provando piacere nel dare, ma dimenticando molto di me stesso, di quello che mi manca, che voglio o che mi fa star bene, adattandomi molte volte, facendo finta di nulla se lei non mi dava tante cose che desideravo.
ora mi SFORZO di dare meno, difficile, ma ci riesco, e mi occupo molto di + di me stesso.


----------



## Eliade (9 Marzo 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> perchè ho spostato tutte le attenzioni su di lei, provando piacere nel dare, ma dimenticando molto di me stesso, di quello che mi manca, che voglio o che mi fa star bene, adattandomi molte volte, facendo finta di nulla se lei non mi dava tante cose che desideravo.
> ora mi SFORZO di dare meno, difficile, ma ci riesco, e mi occupo molto di + di me stesso.


 Scusa, ti chiedevo se avessi riflettutto sul perchè tua moglie non si accorgesse che le dai di meno. 
Sul fatto che tu pensi più a te stesso è una cosa positiva, non bisogna mai dimenticare di dedicarsi a se stessi, bisogna mantenere l'amor proprio o si rischia di andare sotto sopra. 
Almeno io la penso così.


----------



## nembo (9 Marzo 2010)

non se ne accorge perche' è prfodondamente egoista, e io glielo ho permesso.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2010)

nembo ha detto:


> non se ne accorge perche' è prfodondamente egoista, e io glielo ho permesso.


 
ma, se non si accorge della diminutio, ci potrebbero essere altre spiegazioni


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2010)

Ma perchè ti sei sposato una donna così calcolatrice??? Magari era buona per scoparci del tempo, ma fare dei figli con chi pensa soprattutto a se stessa non è il massimo, cosa insegnerà a loro?
Consiglio della giornata, rimani dove sei ancora per un poco, torna a casa poi ed impara a farti rispettare sempre e comunque, mi sa che tua moglie sia una di quelle persone che ha bisogno (purtroppo) di una persona dura affianco, una figura pesante che sia perfettamente autoriataria. 
Non mi piace dire certe cose, ma penso che lei voglia un rapporto in cui tu non comprenda, ma che comandi quel giusto che serve.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Ma perchè ti sei sposato una donna così calcolatrice??? *Magari era buona per scoparci del tempo, ma fare dei figli con chi pensa soprattutto a se stessa non è il massimo, cosa insegnerà a loro?
> Consiglio della giornata, rimani dove sei ancora per un poco, torna a casa poi ed impara a farti rispettare sempre e comunque, mi sa che tua moglie sia una di quelle persone che ha bisogno (purtroppo) di una persona dura affianco, una figura pesante che sia perfettamente autoriataria.
> Non mi piace dire certe cose, ma penso che lei voglia un rapporto in cui tu non comprenda, ma che comandi quel giusto che serve.


ma sai che non è mica detto

magari non si è accorta del mutamento perchè per lei quello che riceveva in più prima non era essenziale

oppure perchè ciò che è venuto meno è compensato da nuove consapevolezze


----------



## pietro (20 Marzo 2010)

prendila per i capelli e gli ficchi la testa nel cexxo. Poi la mandi a cagare e vedrai che ti sentirai meglio!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Marzo 2010)

pietro ha detto:


> prendila per i capelli e gli ficchi la testa nel cexxo. Poi la mandi a cagare e vedrai che ti sentirai meglio!!!!!!!!!!!


un altro campione di moderazione!!!!


----------



## Daniele (24 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> un altro campione di moderazione!!!!


Amoremio, quelle però sono parole che non si dicono, ma da traditi ammettiamolo che anche solo per un secondo ci è passata l'idea per la testa. In fondo quando uno ti fa del male è umano avere l'istinto di rispondere.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, quelle però sono parole che non si dicono, ma da traditi ammettiamolo che anche solo per un secondo ci è passata l'idea per la testa. In fondo quando uno ti fa del male è umano avere l'istinto di rispondere.


scusa dan
ho visto solo ora questo post

penso che un conto è dirselo
un altro è consentire ad altri di dirlo
soprattutto se altri, nella medesima condizione di traditi, sono lì a porsi interrogativi

(traduzione: che chez mi vieni a dire come dovrei mazzolare il mio fedifrago, se tu, giustamente, non ti proponi di mazzolare il tuo ma stai qui a leccarti le ferite esattamente come me e a porti analoghi interrogativi?)


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa dan
> ho visto solo ora questo post
> 
> penso che un conto è dirselo
> ...


Ma tu sei stata tradita?
Non sapevo...
Ma perchè allora ti incazzi sempre con me?
Che male ti ho fatto?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma tu sei stata tradita?*
> *Non sapevo...*
> Ma perchè allora ti incazzi sempre con me?
> Che male ti ho fatto?


 
*sì, lo sono stata*

tu mi fai inc... moltissimo
ma mi sono sempre trattenuta, perchè, per il mio modo di vedere, sei talmente estremo nelle cose che dici, in come le dici e nell'abuso nel cavalcare luoghi comuni che dietro ci doveva necessariamente essere un grande dolore

ma mò basta!

tu non ti evolvi
ti crogioli in questo personaggio
inciti alle botte d'allegria, ne fai l'apologia
come se non sapessi (e all'età che dichiari, non sarebbe giustificabile) che, nella maggior parte dei casi le cose sfuggono di mano e qualcuno ci soffre
a volte, anzi spesso, lo stesso traditore


per come parli delle donne, poi, nelle varie e spesso deprimenti, per diversi ordini di motivi, cose che ne dici meriteresti una mazzata sui denti (non virtuale) a 99 post su 100

sempre secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *sì, lo sono stata*
> 
> tu mi fai inc... moltissimo
> ma mi sono sempre trattenuta, perchè, per il mio modo di vedere, sei talmente estremo nelle cose che dici, in come le dici e nell'abuso nel cavalcare luoghi comuni che dietro ci doveva necessariamente essere un grande dolore
> ...


Ma perchè mi hai scritto in rosso?
Calma, parliamone...non siamo qui per questo?
Non avevo sentore di recarti un così grande disturbo...

Però ti ringrazio perchè poni delle questioni in nuce, abbi fede, che un giorno entro in confessionale...e ti spiego delle mie evoluzioni.

Purtroppo per me sono solo dolorose involuzioni.
Mi manca la mia determinazione e la mia risolutezza.
Oramai il mio piede vacilla e mi muovo su terreni friabili.

Da un lato agogno ad una botta di allegria da matti, mi ci vuole proprio, dall'altro c'è qualcosa in me che non funziona più...

Ho come un fremito di squallore dentro capisci?
Cos'ero? Chi ero?
Che cosa sono diventato?

So di aver deluso molte aspettative, spece quelle femminili, lo so.

Mi dispiace per te, a prescindere...


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè mi hai scritto in rosso?
> Calma, parliamone...non siamo qui per questo?
> Non avevo sentore di recarti un così grande disturbo...
> 
> ...


 
ho scritto in rosso solo per differenziare le 2 risposte


ti ringrazio per il dispiacere

ma dal dolore si esce

a volte bene, a volte meno



come va a finire non dipende solo dal singolo
e secondo me è importante potersi dire "ci ho messa/o tutta/o me stessa/o"


----------



## minosse (17 Febbraio 2011)

Nembo la mia storia è molto simile alla tua anzi direi quasi una fotocopia. Leggendo l'inizio del tuo post avrei voluto consogliarti di andare immediatamente dalla moglie e dirle tutto della tresca perchè ella maggior parte dei casi lui scappa e torna mogio mogio dalla moglie abbandonando completamente la sua preda. A questo punto la preda esce dalla nebbia e si accorge cosa sta perdendo e torn sui suoi passi. A me è successo così e più passa il tempo più mi redno conto che è ormai è un copione classico. Se ami tua moglie, dalle una possibilità. Lei dovrà dimostrare tutta la sua intelligenza il suo tatto e il suo amore per te e se questo c'è e forte vedrai che si farà perdonare. Il perdono ti renderà comunque un grande ai suoi occhi, le stai salvando la famiglia e di questo ne terrà conto se è una persona intelligente. mentre quell'altro gliela stava distruggendo tu adesso hai l'occasione di essere il suo eroe. Un eroe però è anche colui il quale sa che in battaglia potrà soffrire e tu preparati a soffrire perchè succederà è inevitabile ma alla fine ne uscirai vincente. lei inoltre dovrà essere brava a riconquistare la tua fiducia in questo momento completamente distrutta. Il mio terapista mi ha fatto questo esempio che giro anche a te con la speranza che possa aiutarti: chi esce indenne da un disastro aereo subisce un grande trauma, avrà paura di prendere l'aereo pera tanto tempo, ma quante possibilità ci sono che gli succederà un nuovo incidente? Probabilmente una su un miliardo o forse più. Se perdonerai tua moglie sicuramente analizzerete insiem i motivi di quello che vi è successo e stai tranquillo certi errori non li commetterete più.
Con simpatia


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Nembo la mia storia è molto simile alla tua anzi direi quasi una fotocopia. Leggendo l'inizio del tuo post avrei voluto consogliarti di andare immediatamente dalla moglie e dirle tutto della tresca perchè ella maggior parte dei casi lui scappa e torna mogio mogio dalla moglie abbandonando completamente la sua preda. A questo punto la preda esce dalla nebbia e si accorge cosa sta perdendo e torn sui suoi passi. A me è successo così e più passa il tempo più mi redno conto che è ormai è un copione classico. Se ami tua moglie, dalle una possibilità. Lei dovrà dimostrare tutta la sua intelligenza il suo tatto e il suo amore per te e se questo c'è e forte vedrai che si farà perdonare. Il perdono ti renderà comunque un grande ai suoi occhi, le stai salvando la famiglia e di questo ne terrà conto se è una persona intelligente. mentre quell'altro gliela stava distruggendo tu adesso hai l'occasione di essere il suo eroe. Un eroe però è anche colui il quale sa che in battaglia potrà soffrire e tu preparati a soffrire perchè succederà è inevitabile ma alla fine ne uscirai vincente. lei inoltre dovrà essere brava a riconquistare la tua fiducia in questo momento completamente distrutta. Il mio terapista mi ha fatto questo esempio che giro anche a te con la speranza che possa aiutarti: *chi esce indenne da un disastro aereo subisce un grande trauma, avrà paura di prendere l'aereo pera tanto tempo, ma quante possibilità ci sono che gli succederà un nuovo incidente?* Probabilmente una su un miliardo o forse più. Se perdonerai tua moglie sicuramente analizzerete insiem i motivi di quello che vi è successo e stai tranquillo certi errori non li commetterete più.
> Con simpatia


io sono per natura un'ottimista
ma sinceramente questo parallelo non lo trovo calzante 
il tradimento non "capita" al traditore
se lo fa capitare


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sono per natura un'ottimista
> ma sinceramente questo parallelo non lo trovo calzante
> *il tradimento non "capita" al traditore
> se lo fa capitare*


Perfetta :up: .


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perfetta :up: .


  

spegni la webcam! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> spegni la webcam! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



:foto: troppo tardi  :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (17 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io sono per natura un'ottimista
> ma sinceramente questo parallelo non lo trovo calzante
> il tradimento non "capita" al traditore
> se lo fa capitare


Concordo, anche perchè il tradimento non è frutto di incidente, ma di volontà....e ci sono casi di persono e successivo tradimento minosse e quelli fanno davvero male.


----------



## minosse (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo, anche perchè il tradimento non è frutto di incidente, ma di volontà....e ci sono casi di persono e successivo tradimento minosse e quelli fanno davvero male.


Quei casi penso siano terribili e credo decretino per sempre la fine di un rapporto.


----------



## Daniele (18 Febbraio 2011)

minosse ha detto:


> Quei casi penso siano terribili e credo decretino per sempre la fine di un rapporto.


Minosse, decreatano molto di peggio che la fine di una banale coppia, distruggono il tradito che si è affidato per la seconda volta al traditore pensando fosse sincero.


----------



## minosse (18 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele immagino la botta... dev'essere mortale!!! La prima volta è una pugnalata che potrebbe anche non toccare punti vitali ma la seconda è una ghigliottina che ti fa cascare la testa.


----------

